# Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?



## expresser (22. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin im Begriff endlich dieses Loch zu stopfen. Natürlich mit Wasser!
Bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe auf euer Forum gestoßen und heilfroh, daß es sowas gibt. Nun bitte ich euch, mir mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen.

Zum Loch:
Ist seit ca. 5 Jahren ausgehoben und grün. Da ich den Boden ebnen werde (ca. 5% Gefälle), ist somit das Gras weg aber muß ich auch das restliche entfernen um eine Gasentwicklung  unter Vlies und Folie zu verhindern? Kann das Gas nicht der Folie entlang entweichen.

Ich habe mit der Suche leider nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden und hoffe jetzt auf eure Hilfe!

Danke und schöne Grüße

Werna


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,
nein, dass brauchst du nicht. Ohne Sonne wächst da eh nix mehr und der Wasserdruck macht auch alles Leben zunichte unter dem Vlies


----------



## expresser (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Uwe,
bin der Meinung gelesen zu haben, daß die Fäulnisgase Schaden anrichten können. Danke für die Antwort.

SG Werna


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Ich würde soviel Grünzeug wie möglich entfernen.
So siehst Du wenigstens Glasscherben und spitze Steinchen. Von der Sache mit den Gasen habe ich auch schon gelesen. 
Allerdings denke ich, dass es dabei auf die Menge ankommt.

Als wesentlich gefährlicher sehe ich die kleinen und größeren Löcher an, die entstehen, wenn das wasserhaltige Material abstirbt und verrottet. Pflanzen bestehen zu 80-90% aus Wasser.
Wenn dann das Wasser die Folie in diese Löcher drückt, könnte die Folie punktuell zu stark gedehnt werden.


----------



## expresser (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai Annett,
zu früh gefreut! Das leuchtet mir ein. Wobei die ganze Fläche mit mehr oder weniger grünem Gras bedeckt ist und sich somit ja das Ganze setzen würde. Eine Dehnung der Folie gäbe es jedoch serwohl. Wenn du bedenken hast, dann wird es wohl besser sein, das bißchen Mehrarbeit auf mich zu nehmen. Am eigenen Teich zu arbeiten macht Spaß!!!
Auch wenn der Rücken schon etwas schmerzt.

Danke für deinen Rat

Außerdem glaubst du daß das funktioniert?

33m³, 44m², Wasser mit Oberflächenskimmer bei Steg absaugen und gegenüber im Flachwasserbereich über einen Stein wieder einbringen. Beschattung anscheinend ideal. Kein Bodenablauf, nur Überlauf. Wenige kleine Fische die nicht gefüttert werden. Manchmal zum abkühlen (nicht waschen) den Teich besteigen. Oder muß ich größere Geschütze auffahren um meine Kinder darin Baden lassen zu können. Schaden Weidenwurzeln dem 1000er Vlies und der Folie? Fragen über Fragen!

Oder soll ich sie lieber einzeln stellen um niemanden zu überfordern? (Schon wieder eine Frage.)

Dank eurer Hilfe kann ich heute wieder besser schlafen.

SG
Werna


----------



## expresser (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

OK. Eins nach dem Anderen!

Können Weidenwurzeln dem Teich was anhaben (von außen)?
__ Schilf kann es anscheinend (von innen).

Verhelft mir doch zu einem ruhigerem Schlaf!

SG
Werna


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Wie nah steht die Weide denn am zukünftigen Teich? Geht der Teich an dieser Stelle eher sanft ins Tiefwasser über oder soll er steil abfallen?

Wir haben am alten Teich eine vor ca. 5 Jahren gepflanzte Weide in ca. 1,5m Entfernung vom Teichrand. Der Teich geht dort sehr flach "an Land" und unter der Folie dürfte es seeehr trocken sein, sodass ich bisher keine Probleme feststellen konnte. 
Wenn es allerdings ein älterer Baum ist - Wurzeln wachsen zwar nur an der Wurzelspitze in die Länge, legen jedoch mit den Jahren immer mehr an Umfang zu. 
Außerdem machen Weiden mind. 2x im Jahr richtig Dreck. Zum Ende der Blüte (also in den letzten Tagen) stand der Wind diesmal ungünstig.... 
Das alles sollte man auf jeden Fall bedenken!

Wenn Du den Teich ab und an zum Abkühlen nutzen möchtest... vorher duschen verringert den damit verbundenen Nährstoffeintrag. Außerdem würde ich den Teichgrund so anlegen, dass er mind. 1x im Jahr abgesaugt werden kann. Wenn die Kiddies (und die der Nachbarn?) Spaß am Schwimmen haben, wird es vielleicht öfter, als Dir bzw. dem Teich lieb ist. 
Aufgewühlter Mulm ist ein prima Algenfutter....
Wie sollen die Kids ins Wasser und wieder heraus kommen?

Hast Du schon mal über den Bau eines normalen Schwimmteiches nachgedacht? Wie oft man ihn nutzt, bleibt einem letztendlich selbst überlassen. 

Vielleicht hast Du ja irgendwo ein Bild, damit man sich Gelände und Teichidee besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## lollo (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,



expresser schrieb:


> Manchmal zum abkühlen (nicht waschen) den Teich besteigen. Oder muß ich größere Geschütze auffahren um meine Kinder darin Baden lassen zu können.


Du solltest beachten das sich dann keine 230 Volt Pumpe *im* Teich befinden darf. (VDE Vorschrift) 

Bei Badeteichen sind besondere Vorgaben einzuhalten, auch ist nicht jede Pumpe geeignet.


----------



## expresser (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Morgen Annett,

das aussagekräftigste Foto sieht frau (man) auf meiner Profilseite. Der ganze Garten wurde 2004 mit Aushubmaterial aufgeschüttet und endet talseitig mit einer steilen (ca. 45°) Böschung. Auf dieser Seite (am Foto links) befindet sich der Regenerationsbereich der relativ flach und stufenförmig in den "Plantschbereich" der Siedlungskinder abfällt.
Hinter der Schubkarre (die schon wieder weg ist) hab´ ich zur Hangsicherung Weidensträucher gepflanzt die ich regelmäßig stutzen werde.
Außer in den Pflanzbereichen werde ich kein Substrat einbringen sodaß die Reinigung leichter möglich ist. Im Bild rechts hinten befindet sich der Sickerschacht, der geplante Überlauf und der Steg (darunter der Oberflächenskimmer) von dem man über eine Leiter in den Teich gelangt.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die ganze Pumperei sparen, aber wie es aussieht werde ich mich noch mehr damit beschäftigen müssen damit das Ganze nicht in die Hose geht.

Danke Annett und Lothar für eure sehr hilfreichen Ratschläge!

Ps. hab´ gut geschlafen!


----------



## expresser (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

muß erst aktuelle Fotos machen.

Vorerst versuche ich 2 zur Situation zu zeigen. Mal schaun obs klappt.

 

 

bis bald und liebe Grüße

Werna


----------



## expresser (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai zusammen

Nach stundenlangem Lernen aus euren Erfahrungen habe ich mich zu folgendem entschieden:
Bodenablauf den ich gleichzeitig als Überlauf verwenden werde.
 
 
Gras raus (laut Teichbaufirma ist das verfaulende Gras eine ideale Rutschbahn für Vlies und Folie).
Oase Pumpe 15.000 L/h im Sickerschacht (trocken).
Oberflächenskimmer.
6/4 Zoll Schlauch unterm Teich zur anderen Seite und das Wasser über, bzw. zwischen Steinen wieder einlaufen lassen.
 

Schön ist das Loch so fast ohne Gras!
 
Es wird noch ein paar mehr Stufen abgeben um Stehflächen zu gewinnen.

Mein Bruder und Ich haben vor Jahren einen kleinen Teich (ca 6m²) für Ihn angelegt und er meint daß sich in einem kleinen Biotop entweder Fische oder anderes Getier tummelt (bei Ihm sind es kleine Fische). Beides zusammen funktioniert nicht weil die Fische, die nicht gefüttert werden, nichts aufkommen lassen. Was sagt ihr?
Fische und __ Frösche - geht das bei mir?

Bin natürlich für jede Kritik dankbar!

Liebe Grüße

Werna


----------



## expresser (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Update:

Hier soll die Pumpe hinein.
 

 
Die Behelfsbrücke ist weg. Erleichtert ein wenig die Arbeit.

 
Ein Wall aus Erde, Sand, Steinen (Sprich: Aushubmaterial) und ein wenig Zement um Wasserstandsspitzen innen und außen abzudecken.

 
6/4 Zoll Schlauch von Pumpe zu Steinhaufen.

 
Bodenablaufverrohrung.

 
Mit gesiebten Aushubmaterial eingesandet und eingeschwemmt (einfach Wasser drüber).

 
Grubenboden vom BA verdichtet und BA einbetoniert. (Wegen Aufschwimmen beschwert und gefüllt)

 
Weiter bis zum geplanten Steinhaufen,

 
und alles wieder zu.

Ich bin mittlerweile schon etwas weiter aber Fotos hab ich Heute noch keine gemacht. (Viel Arbeit und Regenwetter!)

Bis bald und Danke für euer Forum!
Werna


----------



## Henkkaas (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna



Sieht schon super aus. Klasse. Sag mal hast du keine Angst das irgendwie das Gartenhaus wegrutschen kann?? 

Freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder. 

Weiter so!!


----------



## expresser (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Henkkaas,

meinst Du in den Teich (da muß doch Keiner raus gehen auf das Eck) oder ins Feld unterhalb (dann zieh ich`s wieder rauf)?

Nein im ernst. Wenn ich nicht wüßte was drunter ist hätte ich Angst aber so, bin ich recht zuversichtlich.

Der gesamte Garten wurde 2003, LKW Ladung für LKW Ladung mittels Aushubmaterial aufgeschüttet. Das Material wurde von mir händisch verteilt sodaß die LKW bis an den Rand fahren konnten und somit alles verdichteten.

2006 hab ich 6 Punktfundamente 70/70, 120 bis 140cm tief gegraben und eine 30cm dicke Stahlbetonplatte gegossen, darauf einen Fundamentfuß d=30cm gestellt (Platte und Fuß in einem Stück betoniert) und darüber einen 120er I-Träger gelegt.

    

Die Eisenträger und die Balken der Tramlage kragen aus, sodaß sich die Lastverteilung unter den Fundamenten innerhalb der Böschung abspielt.

Auffrieren ist bei der Tiefe nahezu ausgeschlossen und abrutschen kann das Gartenhaus nur mit dem ganzen Garten. An das möchte ich gar nicht denken!

Igel wohnen auch da drunter! (ziehe die Folie bis zur Tramlage hoch, daß sie nicht reinfallen können)
 

Dach gedeckt und Wegerl gemacht.
   

Der Wandskimmer ist bestellt und werde mich um die Unterkonstruktion des Steges kümmern.

Bis bald 
Werna


----------



## schrope (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna!

Ich kann nur sagen !!!

Deine Teichform und das Gartenhaus gefallen mir sehr gut!
Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht. 

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über den Filter gemacht?

Immer schön Fotos machen.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Das schaut ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus 

Gefällt mir


----------



## expresser (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Filter? Ich rauche ohne! :smoki

Hallo Peter,

das hab ich bis jetzt erfolgreich verdrängt, aber du mußtest ja damit anfangen.

Ich hoffe daß das die Pflanzzonen übernehmen (naiv?).

Die Ausgangssituation:

ca. 35.000 L
relativ tief (1,2-1,7)
ca. 6 h Sonne / Tag
keine Fische
Skimmer mit grobf....r
Wasser von der Pumpe zum Einlauf führt unter dem Teich durch (wird somit nicht wärmer)
BA zum gelegentlichen Mulm ablassen
Seehöhe 630m
Tirol (rel. kalte Nächte)

aber

Kinder die im Wasser plantschen, *bis ich komme!* Und mit ihnen plantsche.
Aber das wird sich in Grenzen halten bei der Wassertemperatur.

Wenn nun alle Stricke reißen werde ich Wohl oder Übel so komische große Tonnen aufstellen müssen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen Teich!

Siehst du vlt. eine einfache Möglichkeit? Jetzt geht es ja noch.
Bitte Hilfe!

Danke und SG

Werna


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ich nochmal 

Was mir gerade bei den letzten Bildern aufgefallen ist 

Den Rand, diese lose Erdaufschüttung würde ich aus Beton machen ,
8/10er Baustahleisen in die Erde, im Abstand von 50/60cm senkrecht einschlagen (gibt einen wunderbaren, mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichteten waagrechten Abschluß); detto (Höhe 10cm) bei den Pflanzstufen (kein abrutschen des Substrates) wobei dies nicht unbedingt in der Waage sein muß 

Nur so als kleiner Tip 

Kannst dir in meiner Signatur "Mein erster Schwimm-Teichbau" ansehen 

Viele Grüsse aus dem verregneten Niederösterreich ins, hoffentlich, sonnige Tirol


----------



## expresser (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Helmut,

bei uns scheint Sie schon. Bald ist die Sonne bei euch.

Der Rand befindet sich in dem Bereich der dann verwachsen sein soll und somit auch nicht begehbar sein muß. Würde der Wall aber aushalten (trotzdem er naß ist). Das hab ich gerade getestet. Ich hab dem Terggl Zement beigemengt.
Der Überlauf wird sich mind. 10cm unter der Dammkrone befinden, somit keine Gefahr.
Werde auch evtl. Teile des Walles wieder abtragen. Mal sehen (verdräng).

Die Abgränzung der Pflanzzonen werde ich betonieren wobei mir stehende Stahlstäbe unter der Folie eher susbekt sind. Ich hoffe daß mit eine liegende, gebogene Stange
im Kern, den Wall in Form hält.

Was meinst du, Helmut.
Soll ich den Wall der Pflanzzonen fast bis zum Wasserspiegel ziehen?
Kann ich somit erreichen daß sich das "schmutzige" Wasser länger in diesem Bereich befindet?

Danke für deine Ratschläge und schick die Sonne wieder zurück!

SG
Werna


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna



> Die Abgränzung der Pflanzzonen werde ich betonieren wobei mir stehende Stahlstäbe unter der Folie eher susbekt sind.


Um deine Bedenken etwas zu zerstreuen , diese "Steckeisen sind/sollen ca. 5mm unter dem "Betonwall" verschwinden. Auch (habe ich zuerst vergessen zu erwähnen ) habe ich bei mir vorgesehen, längs, parallell dem Erdreich Betoneisen an den senkrechten Stäben, an der Spitze anzubringen. Damit hat dieser Betonwall nicht nur die Aufgabe eine Kapillarsperre darzustellen, sondern in der Art auch ein "leichter Ringanker" zu sein. Dieser trägt zur gesamten Stabilität des Teichrandes bei .



> Soll ich den Wall der Pflanzzonen fast bis zum Wasserspiegel ziehen?
> Kann ich somit erreichen daß sich das "schmutzige" Wasser länger in diesem Bereich befindet?


Ich würde ca. auf Substrathöhe bleiben und dieses mit Kies abdecken. Das "Schmutzige Wasser" hast ja eventuell nur beim befüllen des Teiches. Die Schwebstoffe setzen sich sowieso nach einiger Zeit ab.
Allerdings, wenn Ihr plantscht  wird sich dieses Substrat auf kurz oder lang nicht am Platz halten können, zumindest so lange bis die Wurzeln der Pflanzen noch nicht das Substrat "halten". Lieber mit dem "Plantschen" zumindest im ersten Jahr nach der Bepflanzung warten. Also heuer am besten nicht.

Da du ja auf ähnlichen Niveau wie ich (ca. 700m Seehöhe) deinen Teich angelegt hast, wird es eine "saukalte" Abkühlung werden. Ich ziehe dies bei uns nicht in betracht ........ brrrrr .. .

Und Danke das du uns die Sonne schickst


----------



## expresser (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Helmut,

das ist eine gute Idee! Kleiner Schweißpunkt und die Stange liegt auf dem Steckeisen.
So kann sich, auch bei evtl. nachträglichen Setzungen oder bei größerer Belastung von oben (draufspringen) nichts durchdrücken.

Mit "schmutziges" Wasser meine ich das nur grob gefilterte im laufenden Betrieb.

Substrat (Sand, Steine verschiedenster Größen und Lehm aus der Steiermark) soll sich nur in den "Wannen" befinden.

Ob ich mir die Feinfilterung erspare und diesen Job die Pflanzen und Bakterien in ausreichendem Maße übernehmen, ist mir noch ein Rätsel. (wieder verdräng)

Aber vielleicht kann mich jemand von euch be(un)ruhigen.

Jetzt aber wieder her mit der Sonne!

LG
Werna


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Warum Peter einen Filter ins Spiel bringt 

Also ich hätte bei dir/mir, vielleicht nur einen US III (in Schwerkraft), wegen Skimmer und BA vorgesehen. Den Rest müssen, wie bei dir/mir angedacht, die Pflanzen übernehmen . Zumal du ja, so wie ich,  keine Fische im Teich haben wirst.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dich BERUHIGEN 

Und Danke für den Tipp mit den Schweißpunkten, ich hätte nur mit Draht festgebunden.


----------



## schrope (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo!



			
				expresser schrieb:
			
		

> und Lehm aus der Steiermark


Das ist schon mal eine sehr gute idee! 



			
				digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Peter einen Filter ins Spiel bringt


Wusste nicht bzw. hab überlesen das du keine Fische hineinsetzen wirst.
Dann brauchst du nat. keinen Filter, nur wie Helmut schon sagte veilleicht ein USIII als Grobabscheider. 
Den Rest erledigen die Pflanzen, vorausgesetzt du hast genügend davon und auch die richtigen im Teich, sprich Unterwasser- und besonders nährstoffzerrende Pflanzen.

Achja, betr. Sonne, kannst sie auch mal zu mir herunter schicken, gibt schon den ganzen Tag lang Regen und Nebel; kein einziger Sonnenstrahl zu sehen....

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Peter

Dann ist ja alles im Lot mit dem Filter 

In Wien ist die Sonne auch noch nicht angekommen, aber der Regen hat wenigstens aufgehört 

Liebe Grüsse in die steirische Toskana


----------



## expresser (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

weil wir ja alle gerne Bilder von Tieren, Wasser und schönen (Fr...n) Blumen sehen, gibt es jetzt ein paar Baustellenfotos.

Bin heute mit den Auflagern des Steges fertig geworden. Ich wollte nicht wieder 10 mal auf 1,00m Frosttiefe graben, somit muß ich mit auffrieren und ungleichmäßig setzen rechnen. Ist ja keine Uhr (darf ein wenig ungenau bzw. schief sein).
 

über den kommt man von der Veranda am Haus, zum Gartenhaus und natürlich wieder zurück, wenn man will.
 

Das hier soll der Überlauf und die Absaugung der Bodenablagerungen in den Sickerschacht werden. (Verbindung zum BA)
 

Beim Schraubdeckel (unten) werde ich die nötige Menge an Wasser samt Algenfutter in den Sickerschacht ablassen.
Das wäre fatal wenn ich nicht den Boden des Sickerschachtes zu betoniert und einen Überlauf installiert hätte. Hab ich aber
 

Wenn mich jemand nicht mag braucht er (oder sie) nur hier ein größeres Loch in die Folie machen und mein ganzer Garten samt Gartenhaus befindet sich im darunterliegendem Feld.         aber  nicht  weitersagen!
  

Werden Holzpfosten eingeschlagen, Folie an Latte befestigt und abgedeckt.
 

Skimmerplatz:    

und gute Nacht!
Werna


----------



## expresser (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

Die Wulstarmierung, die mir Helmut (Digicat) empfohlen hat, ist fertig. Diese soll verhindern daß Substrat abrutscht. Dadurch bleibt auch die Folie an ihrem Platz und kann nicht abrutschen (laut Teichbaufirma, alles schon passiert).

 

Ich will die O..e Optim.x Pumpe im Sickerschacht nebenan einbauen. Laut Hersteller ist Sie für über- und  unterwasser Einsatz geeignet. Wenn ich die Pumpe im Wasser des Sickerschachtes, das mit dem Teichwasser keine verbindung hat (Teich wird auch zum plantschen genutzt) montiere, spare ich mir dann den Ausbau über Winter? Die Winterlagerung der Pumpe sollte doch sowieso unter Wasser stattfinden um die Dichtungen zu schonen.

Wenn es da unten nicht friert dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben oder?

Die Leitung würde ich über ein T-Stück ausblasen.
Wo krieg ich bloß ein Mundstück her?

Morgen wird betoniert und Skimmer zugebuddelt. Eingebaut und angeschlossen ist er schon.

Fotos demnächst!

SG
Werna


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Die Armierung  ... Perfekt !!!

Nur das mit der Pumpe habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden 

Die Oa.e Optimax ist, wie du auch richtig schreibst, getaucht oder trocken aufstellbar. Warum willst du dann die Leitung ausblasen.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, steht der Betrieb im Winter, daher Gefahr des einfrierens .... Richtig ???
Dann sind aber auch die Dichtungen trocken 

Ich würde sie ausbauen, vor und nach der Pumpe einen Absperrhahn und gut ist. Dann die Pumpe in einen mit Wasser gefüllten Kübel und im Frühjahr reinigen und wieder in Betrieb nehmen 

Wann gehst du es ungefähr mit Vlies und Folie an, bin schon sehr ungeduldig  ist ja fast so wie wenn ich deinen Teich mit baue, bin schon voller tatendrang.

Leider dauerts bei mir noch , nur deshalb


----------



## expresser (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Helmut,
Richtig, sie soll stehen und
ich möchte mir das Ausbauen der Pumpe sparen, darum will ich sie im Sickerschachtwasser haben. Im Sommer wie im Winter. Einfach tiefer im Schacht montieren und sie ist im Wasser. Die Leitung muß ich wegen dem Teil der einfrieren kann zumindest "anblasen". Unter 1,20m kann das Wasser ja drinnen bleiben.
Müßte funktionieren, oder?

Vlies ist bestellt!

Skimmer montiert und eingegraben
   

JUHU, ich hatte nach einem Wolkenbruch schon 22,5cm Wasser (Brühe) im Teich.
 

Wulst ist fast fertig betoniert.
 

Vor dem Vlies muß ich noch die Unterkonstruktion für den Steg montieren und unter dem Gartenhaus eine Latte um Vlies und Folie daran befestigen zu können.

Skizzen der Ufergestaltung sind schon in arbeit.

Außerdem hatte ich die Armierung für den Wulst zu weit vom Boden weg. War aber kein Problem. Hab die Stangen einfach weiter eingeschlagen und weiter gings.

Helmut, was bremst dich? Du wirst schon deine Gründe haben. Aber die Planung ist doch auch schön! Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!
Denn beim gebückten betonieren schmerzt das Kreuz schon sehr. Auch kleine Schritte führen zum Ziel!

LG
Werna


----------



## expresser (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

Skimmer eingegraben und Wulst fertig betoniert.
Gut daß der Beton ein paar Stunden Zeit hatte um zu trocknen, somit hat auch alles gehalten beim 2. Wolkenbruch mit Hagel. Heute waren es nur mehr 21,9cm aber dufür noch ein paar zusätzliche Pfützen.
   

Nun meine Vorstellung der Ufergestaltung für alle Situationen.
Hoffentlich meldet sich jemand wenn es so nicht funktioniert oder wenn euch was besseres einfällt. Teilweise werde ich Ufermattenreste auf den obersten Wall legen um nicht überall Steine haben zu müssen.
 

Mich stört daß das Lärchenbrett immer einen Spalt offen läßt. Somit ist immer ein Stück Folie der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt. Zur Not muß ich wohl Ufermatte darüber tun.  

Die Folie lasse ich auf Rasenhöhe aufstehen. Diese befindet sich über dem Wasserspiegel sodaß mir die hoffentlich dann bewachsene Ufermatte nicht Wasser in die Wiese saugt. Ich nähe die Ufermatte einfach hoch um Pflanztaschen zu erhalten. Wie sieht eigentlich die Rückseite der Ufermatte  aus? 
 

Diese Fläche an der Veranda will ich nicht bepflanzen. Moose und nieder wachsendes wäre schön. Einsetzen werde ich aber nichts und hoffe, daß Substrat 0-16 alleine schon filtert.  

Wieder das Problem mit der nicht ganz verdeckten Folie. Die Böschungen sind nicht ganz so steil.  

Oder eben mit Ufermatte.  

Holz für Steg sollte eigentlich schon da sein. Ich hoffe auf morgen.

Bis bald,
Werna


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Perfekt geplant 

Sehe keinen Fehler  bis auf die eingezeichneten Pflanzkörbe.
Diese würde ich von den gekauften Pflanzen samt Erde (sanft abspülen und Wurzeln "Nackt" in den 0-16 Kies setzen) entfernen. Die Pflanzen werden zwar am anfang ein bisserl mickern, aber in der Saison 2010 mit Wachstum danken.
Allerdings hat diese Maßnahme einen Hacken, auslichten wird zum Kraftakt (je nach Pflanze), denn die Wurzeln kleben förmlich am 0-16er Kies.

Wie die Ufermatte auf der Rückseite aussieht weiß ich leider auch nicht


----------



## expresser (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke Helmut,

kann ich die abgespülten Wurzeln nicht wieder in die Körbe tun?

Weißt du eine Lösung für die freiligende Folie unter dem Brett?

LG
Werna


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus

Kannst sie schon wieder in die Körbe tun, sehe aber nicht viel Sinn darin.
Denn die Wurzeln kannst dadurch nicht "bremsen", sind ja Löcher im Korb und die haben den Grund das die Wurzeln mit Wasser umspült werden sollen. Ergo brechen die Wurzeln wieder aus.

Aber, das braucht jetzt erstmal Zeit, frühestens rechne ich damit in 5-6 manchmal sogar 7 Jahre (7 Jahre > da ist auch der beste Zeitpunkt eine "Generalüberholung" zu machen = Kipp-Punkt der Wasserqualität) um den Pflanzen einhalt zu gebieten.

Ufermatte, wie du auch schon geschrieben  würde ich nehmen. Darum auch keine Kritik. Was besseres fällt mir leider auch nicht ein. 
Oder Reste der Folie darüber kleben (Innotec Adhesal oder Ähnliche), frei nach dem Spruch "Doppelt hält besser"


----------



## expresser (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

An alle Stegbauer(n)!

Die Unterkonstruktion ist fertig.
    

Zum Glück ist mein Nachbar Zimmerermeister (für die Deutschen, Schreinermeister) und ist mir gut gesinnt.
Sein Tip (guter Tip):
Auf die Kanthölzer einen dicken Draht (zB. Blitzschutzdraht oder Anderen d~7-10mm) legen, um zu verhindern daß das Holz permanent nass ist. Wenn zwischen den Brettern und den Kanthölzern ein kleiner Abstand ist, kann das Holz wieder trocknen und somit nicht so schnell verrotten.

Ein paar Jahre wird´s schon bringen.

LG
Werna


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Meine Ufermatte (von NG) ist auf der Rückseite weiß.

Ich kenne Dein Substrat nicht (Schotter oder was ist das?), würde aber empfehlen, mal damit irgendwo/irgendwie eine Probeschüttung unter Wasser zu machen. Größeres Gefäß nehmen, Substrathügel schütten und dann für etwas Wasserbewegung sorgen. 
Mir erscheint nämlich der eingezeichnete Winkel des Substrates etwas zu steil.

Wofür hast Du überall den Wall mit der Ufermatte? Möchtest Du dahinter einen Miniufergraben bauen? 
Die Matte kann man auch ohne Wall einsetzen und wenn man die Pflanzstufen leicht "nach hinten" abschrägt und vorne vielleicht zur Sicherheit noch eine kleine Wulst läßt, sollte das Substrat auch ohne Riesenwulst liegen bleiben.


----------



## expresser (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße dich Annett.

Wenn die Ufermatte hinten weiß ist, dann funktioniert das mit dem nach oben nähen nicht. Entweder ich finde einen Kunstrasen der beidseitig zur Bepflanzung bzw. zum Bewuchs geeignet ist, oder ich muß halt mehr nähen.

Laut Kiesgrubenbetreiber (nicht Baggerfahrer) wird dieser Schotter auch bei größeren Anlagen verwendet. Er besteht aus Steinen von 0,000001-16 mm und enthält nichts organisches.

Danke für den Tip mit der Probeschüttung, das werde ich auf jeden Fall tun.

Der oberste Wall wird dann, wenn die anliegende Wiese auf dessen Höhe gebracht worden ist , keiner mehr sein. Wir haben nicht nur ein riesen Loch im Garten, sondern auch noch einen riesen Humushügel. Da paßt doch ein Riesenwulst sehr gut dazu.

Aber das mit dem Miniufergraben ist doch keine schlechte Idee. Wiese-Pflasterstein-15cm Substrat-Riesenwulst und drüber die Ufermatte (weil die saugt oder macht das der Kunstrasen auch).

Mit der Ufermatte bzw. Pflanztasche möchte ich die Folie abdecken und daß sie mir hält, beschwere ich sie mit Substrat.

Ich sehe den Vorteil eines Wulstes darin, daß man (fast) bis zur Kante ein gewisse Substrathöhe erreicht und dann aber Schluß ist. Durch den Bodenablauf will ich am Teichgrund kein Substrat.

Danke für deine Kritik!

LG
Werna


----------



## expresser (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen.

Was soll ich tun?
Weiterarbeiten, ich weiß.

Es geht um das Substrat. Feinteile sind für die Bakterienansiedlung anscheinend wichtig. Aber welche Feinteile sollen es sein, und wie bringe ich die unter das Gröbere. Macht das die Zeit?

Bei Annetts empfohlenem Test hab`ich feststellen müssen, daß sich die Feinteile (natürlich) oben drauf legen und wahrscheinlich bei jeder größeren Wasserbewegung wieder aufgewirbelt werden.
Mal sehen wie es morgen, nach dem Gewitter aussieht.
Konnte mir nach der Erstbefüllung meiner Scheibtruhe (Schiebekarre, ....), gar nicht vorstellen daß das Wasser überhaupt so klar werden kann.

Und dann noch der Wellentest!

Direkt nach der Befüllung - Nach 24 Stunden - Nach 48 Stunden
   


Es muß ja nicht ganz klar sein, das Wasser, aber Dreck will ich auch keinen drinnen haben.


----------



## expresser (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

So, das Gewitter ist vorbei.

Nun der Blick in den Testteich Scheibtruhe.
 
So wird das nichts.

Jetzt noch der Wellentest (eh schu wurscht)!
 

Ich will keine Schottergrubenpfütze!

Was tun?
Sand? Ist da nicht wieder dieses Zeug drinnen?

Lehm aus der Steiermark direkt auf der Folie verteilen und dann gewaschenes Korngemisch 4-8mm + Reibblattsand darauf?

Annett würde sagen: Ausprobieren! Und das werde ich auch tun.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Ich hatte ja 16/32er ungewaschen im Ex-Teich
   

am Rand als Ufer
 

aber nicht am Grund
 

Wie lange es dauert bis sich die Schwebstoffe am Grund absetzen


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Wir haben hier im Teich den oft erwähnten verlegesand=Sand mit Lehmanteil.
Die feinen Anteile werden bei jeder Arbeit im Teich aufgewirbelt, setzen sich aber erstaunlich schnell wieder ab.

Wenn man nicht gerade jeden Tag alles durcheinander wirbelt und keine Fische hat, ist Sand sicherlich eine gute Wahl. Feinen Kies kannst Du natürlich auch nehmen. Mit grobem Kies (16-32) habe ich bei unserem ehemaligen Fischteich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Sehr schnell sammelt sich Mulm in den Zwischenräumen und dann freuen sich die Fadenalgen...


----------



## expresser (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Freunde,

@ Helmut: Ich will auch! So schöne Bilder. Ich freu mich schon. Hoffentlich bekomme ich das auch so hin.

Der 16/32er soll anscheinend das ideale Algenplatzerl sein wenn die Voraussetzungen stimmen.

@ Annett: Ich war Heute in der Schottergrube und wurde "geführt"!

Morgen mache ich den 2. Test und diesesmal mit den Feinteilen die sich im Teich der Schottergrube abgelagert haben als unterste Schicht. Die Betreiber baggern Diesen immer aus und lagern Sie.
 

Als zweite Schicht nehme ich den Lehm den ich hoffentlich aus der Steiermark geliefert bekomme (von meinem Vater, der sowieso kommt). Das wird aber nicht sehr viel sein.

Als dritte Schicht kommt der gewaschene Sand.

Als vierte Schicht nehme ich einen gewaschenen Kies 4-8, und der ist wirklich gewaschen. Nicht mit einer Brühe, sondern mit klarem Wasser. Ich hab es mit eigenen Augen gesehen.
 

Da drauf kommt dann alles Mögliche was sich so an einem Teichrand befinden kann.

Bachsteine darf man sich bei uns einfach holen, wenn man Sie nicht gewerblich nutzt.

So dürfte es doch funktionieren. Getestet wird trotzdem weil ich noch Zeit hab`. Das Vlies ist zwar schon hier, aber leider das Falsche. Kann ja passieren!
Laut Hersteller wird es ausgetauscht.

Mal sehen.:beeten


----------



## expresser (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Moin, Moin

Testteich 2 hat bestanden!
So werd´ ich´s machen.

Hier der Aufbau:
   

Wasser frisch eingelassen - nach einem Tag - nach zwei Tagen
   

So schnell wächst bei uns das Gemüse.

Ich werde den Schachtelhalm (oder was das auch immer ist) nicht einsetzen, weil der anscheinend unheimlich wuchern soll. Wenn es jemand besser weiß, dann bitte melden, weil schön ist er ja.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna



Schaut gut aus 

Der Schachtelhalm gilt als "Zeigerpflanze" für einen feuchten Boden. Also wo dieser wächst kannst auch Pflanzen, wie z.B. den __ Blutweiderich einsetzen .

Vlies & Folie schon geliefert


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Werna.
> 
> Meine Ufermatte (von NG) ist auf der Rückseite weiß.




 meine Ufermatte (auch von NG) ist von hinten Schwarz!! ??

genauso wie die fertigen Pfanzentaschen-Matten,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi,

@ Helmut

Der wächst bei uns im Garten. Was ist eine Zeigerpflanze? Zeigt die, wie du schon sagst, dass der Boden feucht ist oder wachsen der noch Zeiger?

Würdest du Den in den Teich pflanzen?

Ja, das falsche Vlies ist schon da. Wird aber ausgetauscht und die Folie werde ich mir verlegen lassen (ECP 1,5mm), weil das bei unserer Teichform sonst sehr faltig würde und die Folie größtenteils sichtbar bleibt. So wird Sie an Ort und Stelle verschweißt und sollte keine Falten haben.

@ Micha

Mein Plan war die Ufermatte, bzw. die Kunstrasenmatte hochzuklappen und alle ca. 50 cm senkrecht abzunähen, aber ich finde nur Material welches hinten entweder weiß, schwarz oder genoppt ist.

Momentan verdränge ich wieder einmal erfolgreich, aber der Tag wird kommen!:?

Wenn jemand weiß wo ich (günstige) Kunstrasen Meterware herbekomme, die man hinten auch noch ansehen bzw. bewachsen lassen kann, dann bitte weitersagen!

Sonst muss ich 40m Neilonfaden mit der Hand nähen. Vielleicht macht`s ja spaß.:crazy

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Ja, der Schachtelhalm, zeigt Feuchte an 

Würde sie nicht in den Teich setzen 

Upps, naja, daß Vließ wird eh ausgetauscht 

Und wann wirds mit dem einschweißen soweit sein


----------



## expresser (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Geplant wäre in der 25. Woche weil ich leider in der 24. Teichschauen fahren muß. zum Neusiedlersee

Eine Woche Kitesurfen oder auf Wind warten!

Aber dann geht´s gleich wieder fleißig weiter.

Gestern habe ich mich in Teichfolie verlegen geübt, und zwar in meinem betonierten Regenwassertank. Der war nicht dicht :crazy, und jetzt soll er es sein! Ein hartes Stück Arbeit! 3x0,8 und 2,5m hoch.

Schick mir Regen Helmut, ich brauch Wasser!


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna



> Schick mir Regen Helmut, ich brauch Wasser!



Hast Glück, wir haben Ostwind 

Aber ob der bis zu Dir reicht 

So so, gönnst Dir eine Abwechslung ..... na gut, genehmigt .... aber dann ran ans Teichbauen, wo kommen wir denn da hin


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Mein Plan war die Ufermatte, bzw. die Kunstrasenmatte hochzuklappen und alle ca. 50 cm senkrecht abzunähen, !



 hey,..

habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden,..
wenn du vielleicht mit der Ufermatte hoch und dann auch wieder runter gehst,.. (und trotzdem abnähst) ist sie doch auf beiden Seiten grün,..??

Eine Hilfs-Skizze wäre hilfreich,.. also ich habe fertige Taschenmatten gekauft...

 ansonsten,.. saubere Arbeit,.. 
mfg. Micha


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi.

Ich glaub, Werna möchte sich möglichst einfach Taschenmatten selbst nähen.... unten umschlagen und an den Seiten festnähen.
Die Idee hatte ich damals auch (es gab noch keine fertigen Taschenmatten), habe dann aber zum Teppichmesser gegriffen, ein passendes Stück abgeschnitten und dann mit Edelstahldraht auf der unteren Matte festgenäht. Hält bis heute. 
Jetzt würde ich fertige Matten kaufen oder Angelsehne benutzen. 

@Micha
Meine Ufermatte ist unten drunter definitiv weiß und stammt von NG. Allerdings habe ich sie bereits vor einigen Jahren kopfkratz 2004?) gekauft. Vielleicht haben sie ja was verbessert.... 

@Werna
Lass den Schachtelhalm, wo er ist oder frag mal Eugen per PN nach dem Zeugs (Sumpfschachtelhalm). Wobei Du dort den für trockenen Boden zeigst (Ackerschachtelhalm). 
Dann gibt es noch einen relativ groß werdenden (Name vergessen ). 
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advance...fi8d6lvlo1bbu3&keywords=schachtelhalm&x=0&y=0 einer der Größeren müßte es sein. 
Habe meinen vor 2 Jahren von Jochen als Ableger bekommen. Derzeit wächst er aber nur im alten Teich. Im neuen habe ich mich noch nicht an eine Ansiedlung heran getraut.


----------



## expresser (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Super Micha,
das ist eine Lösung!

Manchmal hat man wirklich ein Brett vor dem Kopf  und denkt nicht an das Naheliegenste.

Jetzt geht´s an rechnen. Kunstrasenmatten sind ja auch nicht ganz billig und ob sich der zusätzliche Materialaufwand lohnt, wird sich zeigen.

Oder doch die fertigen Taschenmatten?

Bei uns sagt man: s´Göd muas unta d´Leid!

Auf jeden Fall, danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## expresser (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

dank euch hab´ich mich wieder einmal mit einem "Problem" auseinandergesetzt und bin zu folgendem Resultat gekommen.

Den billigsten Kunstrasen ohne Noppen um € 3,29/m². Die Bahnbreite beträgt zwar 2m aber es gibt ja Bodenlegermesser. Somit ist das zugleich der lfm-Preis von Kunstrasentaschenmatten.

Micha hat mir das Brett vom Kopf genommen, jetzt kann ich wieder denken.

So hätte ich mir das vorgestellt:  
Ich lege den Kunstrasen einfach verkehrt auf die Folie weil ich Sie in dem Bereich sowieso mit Substrat beschwere, und sehe dann die später hoffentlich bewachsene, schöne Seite.

Was muss ich tun, dass die zuwächst? Einschlemmen und einsähen? Mit was?

Das wird vielleicht eine Problemstelle. Da, wo die Taschen genäht werden.
 
Ich nähe sie nicht bis ganz nach oben und lass`die letzten 5cm frei.
Wenn der oberste Rand nicht hält und in Richtung Teich zu klappen droht, hänge ich Ihn mit Kupferdrahthaken zurück.

Ist Kupfer in geringen Mengen im Teich ohne Fische ein Problem?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,..

bei dem gezeigten Gefälle, wird da generell nicht viel halten,..

du solltest es maximal so steil machen, dass möglichst noch eingestreuter Sand etwas hängen bleibt, so wird auf Dauer __ Moos wachsen,...
dass dauert aber,..  seeeehr lange :__ nase 

bei mir wächst derzeit 50% Moos und 50% Unkraut,.. 

guck dir mal das Sortiment von NG an,.. 
für das 7Euro Porto würde ich an deiner Stelle von dem ein oder anderen Material mal 1-2m Teststreifen bestellen,..
(auch die Einstreusamen für den Uferbereich finde ich ganz gut,..., habe ich im Minigewächshaus vorgezüchtet und dann auf die Ufermatte gesetzt)

Ich wollte die Taschenmatten nicht selber machen,..

Kupfer soll auch in kleinen Mengen, schon tödlich für Algen und andere Kleinlebewesen sein,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ich schütte das Loch zu und zieh´an den Neusiedlersee!
Der ist größer.


----------



## expresser (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ich war fleißig!

Nachdem mir das Loch beinahe schon das zweite mal fast zugewachsen ist, hab ich mich endlich ans Vlies verlegen gemacht.

Bewaffnet mit Bodenlegermesser, Schere und Heißluftföhn hab`ich gestern in der Früh die erste Bahn gelegt. Wie ich das angehen soll, habe ich mir ja schon x-mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen,  fand aber keine gute Lösung.
Also einfach Schritt für Schritt und alles klappte wunderbar.
Die Falten reduzieren, aufschneiden, überlappen und wieder verschweißen.
So ist das Ganze miteinander verbunden und hält Bombenfest. Am Rand noch angeschraubt oder beschwert und nichts kann mehr rutschen. Die Vliesreste konnte ich dadurch auch super verwerten und außerdem hat es unheimlich Spaß gemacht.

   

Mein Resüme:

Die schweren Rollen (1000g/m²=50kg/Rolle) nicht auf der einen Seite hineinrollen lassen weil man sie auf der anderen Seite wieder herausrollen muß. Zwar kleiner aber doch.

Am Rand nicht so viel Überstand lassen weil das am Ende fehlen könnte und eigentlich nichts bringt. Wenn man das Vlies nicht zu straff verlegt dürfte sich hier, beim befüllen, doch eigentlich nicht mehr viel tun. Wenn doch, würde ich Reste einlegen.

Nicht zu wenig bestellen. Ich hab`mich um 25% verrechnet!

Nicht zu lange und zu heiß föhnen, das gibt Löcher. (Und weg vom Kopf - Macht der Gewohnheit).

  

Die Folie wird erst nächste Wocher verlegt, somit können meine Kinder ihren neuen Spielplatz noch eine Weile geniesen.

  

Ist ja so auch schon schön aber ich will WASSER EINLASSEN!


----------



## unicorn (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

mann inne tünn - Vlies so akkurat verlegen und sogar mit nem Föhn verschweißen?
Das ist das erste was ich lese... da hast dir aber Mühe gemacht.
Freu mich schon auf weitere Fotos!


----------



## Horst T. (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo werna, schönen Teich den du da baust, da kann man schon neidisch werden. Ich habe mir den kompl. Beitrag mal "durchgelesen" und habe da folgende Fragen. Du hast den Bodenablauf einbetoniert, wie kommt der nun durch die Folie ???? oder kannst du das Oberteil noch nachträglich abschrauben  und ich habe das nicht richtig verstanden 
Ist das Holz des Gartenhauses von unten behandelt ??? Es sieht sehr hell und somit unbehandelt aus, ob sich das mit dem Wasser vertägt ???


----------



## expresser (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke für euer Lob, das tut gut!

@ Manuela
mann inne tünn? Erklär´das mal einem Tiroler.

@ Horst
Ich mach das so, wie es in diesem Beitrag beschrieben wird.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16526

Ja das Holz ist unbehandelte Fichte. Da es aber unter Dach ist, nicht in das Wasser ragt und dadurch nicht ständig nass ist dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## expresser (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

mann inne tünn?

Ist das ein Gruß

Mein TT sieht nach 3 Wochen immer noch super aus.
 
Liegt das am Regenwasser mit dem ich ihn gefüllt habe oder am Substrat?
Der Ackerschachtelhalm kann es nicht sein, der ist schon hinüber. Die Mückenlarven fühlen sich auch pudelwohl (mückenwohl?). Bei 9754 hab´ich zählen aufgehört weil die nicht stillhalten!
  
Ich bin zwar Techniker aber rechnen zählt anscheinend nicht zu meinen Stärken.
Die Teichoberfläche beträgt tatsächlich 10 x 6m + 4 x 6m = 84m². Das ergibt bei einer durchschnittlichen Wassertiefe von 1,5m ca. 70 000 Liter Wasser.:shock

Die genaue Menge brauche ich mir nach dem Befüllen ja nur ausrechnen wenn die Teichbaufirma entlich Zeit hat , mir die Folie zu verlegen.


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

na Werna,
hast dat wohl nech so mit ner Hamburger deern, obwohl du dienen Namen op platt schreven deist 

Mann inne Tünn! lautet ein alter Ausruf des Erstaunens oder der Bekräftigung der Größe, der Bedeutung oder auch der Bewunderung einer Sache. Der "Mann in der Tonne" kann in Hamburg "Alle Wetter" oder "Donnerwetter" ersetzen und ist in der Jugendsprache noch fest als "Mannomann" verankert.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

 Von was sprecht Ihr 

Servus Werna

Du hast ja jetzt schon die Klarwassergarantie 

Ich hoffe es setzt sich im 70.000 Liter Teich fort 

Wie wars am Neusiedlersee ..... ich weiß, du wolltest schon übersiedeln  aber glaub mir, Berge sind durch nix zum ersetzen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werner,..

schaut gut aus,...
ich habe auch auf ein verschweisstes Vlies gesetzt: [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]verschweisstes Vlies[/URL]

Was das Wasser angeht, würde ich auf jedenfall eine Wasseruhr beim Befüllen einsetzen,.. dass bringt dann auch die Sicherheit zur 
Wassermenge, wenn man später Dinge wie Filter, Pumpe etc. auslegt,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Mann in der Tonne!

Das muß ich mir merken. Danke für Deine ausführliche Erklärung Manuela.
Ich hab dazu noch ein Foto irgendwo von meinen 2 Kindern und mir inne Tünn.

"Werna" spricht man bei uns meinen Namen aus.

Wenn man böigen Wind will sind Berge super.
Sonnig, windig, aber nicht tiefer als unser Teich, der Neusiedlersee. Aber bei der Größe hab´ich mich glaube ich, vermessen. Also geht´s am 26. noch mal hin um nachzumessen.

Wie schnell wird Wasser trüb?

Kann das sein daß sich die "Mückenbabys" schon im Substrat befanden oder sind die Mückeneltern so schnell und ..... und könnte das ein Problem werden weil 70 000L:30L (Inhalt TT) = 2333,33 x 9754Mückenbabys = 22 753 334 Mb

Ja Micha, Wasseruhr und Regenwassertank, aber da muß ich wieder rechnen.
Ich werd`s schon schaffen.


----------



## expresser (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Mann inne Tünn!

Unser erster Garten-, Schwimm- und Testteich. Seitdem wollen wir ihn größer!


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Mann inne Tünn!
> 
> Unser erster Garten-, Schwimm- und Testteich. Seitdem wollen wir ihn größer!
> Anhang anzeigen 47951



Versteh ich!


----------



## Eugen (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Heißt es nicht immer, Menschen passen sich ihrem Schwimmteich an 

So wir ihr drei müssen sich manche Fische fühlen.

Aber das Foto ist SPITZE


----------



## expresser (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Griass eich! (Grüße euch)

uuhps Folie vergessen!


   

:beeten Ich bräuchte nur 2 Tage ohne Regen!     Sonst nichts!
Zeit zum nachdenken hatte ich ja schon.

Seht ihr hier Probleme, die auf mich zukommen könnten?
 
Natürlich hinten ausreichend beschweren und weit genug ins Wasser damit.

Ich möchte Kunstrasen doppelt nehmen, Substrat einfüllen, am Ende mit dem Heißluftföhn verschweissen, nach Bedarf Löcher hinein schneiden und bepflanzen.

Der Vorteil:
Ich spare mir das Nähen.
Frau sieht keine Rasenmattenkanten.
Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Wenn Du das richtig gut am Uferbereich befestigen kannst, sollte das so fkt.


----------



## expresser (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

ein Besuch von 2 Teichspezialisten und alles ist anders!

Eigentlich wollte ich das Folie verlegen den Profis überlassen aber mit einer ECB Folie, einem Schweißgerät und meinem Teichprofil ist das nicht ohne Falten machbar. Außerdem hab´ich mir das schöner vorgestellt wie es in Wirklichkeit ist.
Alle 1,4m Schweißnähte, Firmenaufdruck auf der Folie und jetzt auch noch Falten. Und der Preis erst!

Neue Strategie:
EPDM Folie 1,15mm mit Falten
Vlies darüber und verschweissen (das kann ich ja schon).
Mit Trasszement, Putzsand, Wasser und Fasern zur Armierung relativ flüssig verspachteln.
Im Oberwasserbereich mit Sand und Kies bestreuen.
Unter Wasser wird sich früher oder Später sowieso alles zusetzen.

Ich hab mir gedacht dass ich, wenn alles ausgehärtet ist, alles gründlich abwasche und die Brühe abpumpe. Wenn ich dann den Teich fülle entstehen natürlich Risse aber die stören ja nicht.

Wie könnte ich erreichen dass das verputzte Vlies im Wasser eng an der Folie anliegt (oder tut es das sowieso weil es ja relativ wasserdicht ist und beim befüllen eh schon nach aussen gedrückt wird).
Durch ankleben, dicker verputzen, vorher füllen sodass die Folie besser liegt?
Zu teuer und aufwendig. 

Hat jemand bessere Ideen?

Wahrscheinlich mach ich mir schon wieder viel zuviel Gedanken und alles wird gut.

Hätte ich blos die Tonne noch!


----------



## schrope (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,

wenn du das Vlies verputzt und dann den Teich befüllst drückt es dir die Putzschicht sowieso an die Folie.

Ich hab das auch gemacht und ich würde es immer wieder machen, es sieht einfach super aus wenn man keine Folie mehr sieht. 

Schau mal meinen Teichbau an, der Link in meiner Signatur.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## expresser (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Moin

@Peter
Als ich das erste mal deine Dokumentation sah dachte ich mir , der tut sich was an und jetzt bin ich selbst so weit mir die Arbeit anzutun alles zu verspachteln und ich freu mich schon drauf! Aber filtern fang ich sicher nicht an!:smoki                     

Schon wieder auf die Folie warten!

Aber Pflanzen hätte ich schon ein paar.

Die sind anscheinend nicht für`s Wasser. (__ Schwertlilien?)
   

und diese __ Rohrkolben? trau´ich mich nicht einsetzen.
   

Den Kindern ist es egal wenn die Folie noch nicht drinnen ist. Sie nützen auch so ihren Spielplatz.
   

Die Nachbarn haben fast die bessere Sicht auf unseren zukünftigen Teich als wir. Es sei ihnen vergönnt!


----------



## simon (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
das is alles nich so schwer wie man zu anfang meint,nur nich verrückt machen.
ich hab als grundlage reine zementschlemme mit kleisterpinsel aufgebracht.
dann gipsernetz geschnitten,eine dünne schicht mörtel drauff,netz rein, nochmal mörtel und mit sand bewerfen.dann haste auch gleich bissi substrat auf den pflanzstufen
kannst schön in streifen machen mit nem meter solange du lust hast frisch in frisch  und wenn keine lust mehr hast für den tag  gibts ne dehnfuge
gerissen ist nach 3 sommer und 2 wintern (inklusive dicken eispanzern nix bei mir)
die optik wird dich jeden tag erfreuen,also kopf hoch augen zu  und durch.
hab auch irgentwo nen teichbau im forum da isses mal grob bebildert
gruss simon
p.s. ar auch so blöd das bei 30grad zu machen


----------



## expresser (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

namd (guten Abend),

@ Simon
Ich freue mich wirklich darauf! Nur wäre es vorteilhaft wenn ich nach dem verlegen der Folie das Loch gleich füllen könnte aber 70.000 Liter Wasser wirft man nicht einfach weg wenn man die Abwassergebühr dafür auch noch zahlen muss. Wo könnte ich nur 70m³ Wasser einstweilen lagern? Ein zweiter Teich?

Es wird mit einmal füllen auch funktionieren und wie du schon schriebst, die Optik wird mich jeden Tag erfreuen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,..

naja,.. wenn man 2Euro pro m^3 rechnet (und ggf. Abwassergebühr),..
sind die 100 Euro am Ende noch das günstigste vom Teich...

Ökologisch ist es natürlich eine Schande,..
von den Bildern her kann man es schlecht abschätzen, aber ich tippe mal auf 50.000 Liter bei dir,..

(ich habe nur den oberen Bereich bei mir "eingemörtelt"),..
Beim nächstenmal kaufe ich mir aber 100% eine Betonmischmaschine,...
(da ich ja unter der Folie auch Beton habe,.. habe ich ca. 60-80 Säcke "von Hand angerührt" :crazy )

Ich würde auch nicht bei der Ufermatte sparen,... und kein Kunstrasen kaufen,..
Die Uftermatte ist echt klasse,.. die Pflanzen haben diese prima am Rand durchwurzelt,..
Die Folie und Ufermatte ist echt das beste von NG, den Rest kann man sicher auch "einsparen" oder "vergünstigen".

mfG.


----------



## fischerl (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo expresser,

eine orangen blumen sind __ taglilien. die sind nichts fürs wasser!
und das "__ schilf" sieht mir nach chinaschilf (miscanthus-art) aus. ist auch nichts fürs wasser...

nur zur info.

lg
fischerl


----------



## expresser (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha,
ich nutze Regenwasser für die WC- Spülung und kann mir nicht vorstellen soviel (bin schon gespannt auf das tatsächliche Volumen) Trinkwasser zu vergeuden. Es wird auch so funktionieren.

Meine Mischmaschine hat schon gute Dienste geleistet und ich wollte sie eigentlich schon verschenken aber das wird verschoben.
Das verspachtelte Vlies hat ja auch den Vorteil, dass keine Folie mehr sichtbar ist und somit beschränkt sich mein Kunstrasen-, bzw. Ufermattenbedarf auf ca. 3m². Somit werde ich es mit Kunstrasen probieren und ihn gegebenenfalls durch eine Ufermatte ersetzen.

Aber Danke für deine Tips!


----------



## expresser (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo fischerl,

Das höre ich ja nicht so gerne aber bin natürlich froh über deine Information.

Danke!


----------



## simon (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
wie 70m³lagern?? versteh ich nicht was du meinst
ich hab meinen teich nicht gefüllt vor dem verputzen,falls du das meinst
evtl.hohlräume werden sich auch so füllen falls du da bedenken hast.
also erst verputzen und danach füllen,alles andere wäre quatsch
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Simon,
das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint mit dem Lagern. Mit dem vorher füllen, also wenn die Folie drinnen ist wollte ich erreichen dass sich das Vlies unter der Folie und die Folie sich an den Teichgrund so gut es geht anlegt, damit das verputzte Vlies nicht so starken Belastungen ausgesetzt ist. Beton ist doch relativ steif und ich befürchte dass die Dehnungen ein Absplittern verursachen könnten.
Ich habs! Mein Nachbar könnte doch auch einen Teich bauen und wir füllen zuerst Meinen dann Seinen dann wieder Meinen und dann Seinen..

Man versucht halt alles so gut wie möglich zu machen weil man nicht wirklich weiss was passiert. Gut dass es bei dir funktioniert hat. Das stimmt mich zuversichtlich!

Danke.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

also,.. ich hatte die gleichen Bedenken,..

und meiner Meinung auch zu recht,.. 
da ich den Teich auch nicht komplett zugemörtelt habe...

dadurch hat man Übergänge zwischen Folie/Ufermatte und Folie/Verbundmatte und Verbundmatte/Vlies,..

Da ich die Beführchtung hatte, dass die Folie noch "gestreckt" wird, weil der Boden etwas nachgibt und ich obenrum noch verputzen wollte,
habe ich vor dem Einmörteln zumindest 50% vom Teich vorher einlaufen lassen, damit sich die Folie selbst richtig hinlegt,..


wenn du 100% einmörteln willst, ist es vielleicht sogar noch mehr egal,..

 ähm verstanden,..   ist schon spät..

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai Micha,

ich versuche es einfach und berichte danach. Etwas Anderes bleibt mir e nicht über (ist das deutsch?).
Ja, ist schon spät aber macht Spass!
Hoffentlich kommt bald die Folie, ich will was tun!!!


----------



## expresser (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Liebe Freunde der Teiche,

die Folie ist leider immer noch nicht da. Zum Glück konnte ich heute ein paar Sonnenstrahlen erhaschen und die Tierchen im TT (nicht TeichTreffen sondern TestTeich) beobachten. Einige hielten still und ich schoss.

Keine Ahnung wie die alle heißen aber vielleicht weiß es ja jemand von euch.

Außer den Mückenlarfen sind alle Einwanderer aus der Steiermark die sich mit den Teichpflanzen meines Vaters in meinen TT geschmuggelt haben (hätten sie nicht müssen, bin froh dass sie da sind).

Diese Schnecke? Ist ca. 0,8mm groß bzw. klein und lebt Unterwasser. Ich hab sie zum Fotoshooting im __ Schilf überreden können!
 

Auch dieser __ Käfer ließ sich überreden. 1,5mm
   

Der war ein wenig zu __ feige und hat sich sogar getarnt.:crazy 2mm
   

Die Läuse ließen es ordentlich krachen. Die sind bestimmt auch von hier (leben ja nicht im Wasser).
   

Mückenlarve und Schlupfwespe mußten auch noch dran glauben.
   
Für das Chinaschilf werde ich einen Platz weit, weit weg vom Teich finden. Dort wächst es nicht ganz so üppig aber doch.

Der komplette Inhalt dieses TTs wird in den Großen gekippt und nach 9 Monaten sind sie dann zu dritt oder wie ist das wenn sich 2 TeicheTreffen?

Jetzt wird es aber Zeit dass die Folie kommt! Mir fällt nur mehr Blödsinn ein!:crazy


----------



## expresser (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Die Folie ist da, die Folie ist da, die Folie ist!!!Sieht zwar aus wie ein Fahradschlauch aber egal.

Morgen starte ich eine Folienverlegeparty!

Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Wetter sonst müssen wir im Regen feiern.

Ich mach dann Fotos während die Anderen arbeiten.


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

 Super 

Und das Wetter dürfte auch passen


----------



## expresser (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Folie ist drinnen!

Mit vereinten Kräften und viel Glück ist es uns gelungen die 250kg schwere Folie so zu verlegen dass Sie passt. Nachdem ich mich beim Vlies so verrechnet habe, war ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.

Zuerst musste das ganze Ding in die Mitte des Loches.
  

Dann wurde gebuggelt, gezerrt und geglättet.
   

Kaum lief das erste Wasser in das Loch waren die Kinder auch schon drinnen. Das wird ja was werden, wenn der Teich erst mal fertig ist!
   

Messen ist ja noch einfach aber scheiden, äh schneiden tut weh! 
   

Nach der Arbeit ist Zeit zum Begutachten und Feiern natürlich!
    

Nur Matthias wollte noch einmal schwimmen gehen aber damit muss er bis morgen warten. Bei Sonnenschein ist 14° warmes Wasser eher erträglich.


----------



## axel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna !

Na nu is ja Dein Riesen Loch bald zugeschüttet 
Mit Wasser 
Du hast aber viele fleißige Helfer 

lg
axel


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

 Super ... Glückwunsch 

Endlich ist die Folie drinn ..... 

Nur dieses Bild

 

läßt mich erschaudern 

Wolltest du nicht vor dem Wassereinlassen das Substrat einbringen .... 

Diese Bild gefällt mir am besten, endlich kann ich Werna .... nicht nur schreibend .... erkennen


----------



## expresser (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Axel, Helmut und wer sonst noch dabei ist,

schön dass man zum Händewaschen mindestens 2 Hände braucht, sonst würden wir vielleicht alles alleine machen. Und jeder hat mal dreckige Finger!

Wenn die Folie drinnen ist muss Wasser rein!
Ich wollte mit dem Wasser aus unserem 6.000L Regenwassertank die Folie am Boden fixieren um mir das Faltenlegen zu vereinfachen. Morgen Abend, nachdem die Kinder bzw. wir gebadet haben, pumpe ich alles wieder zurück und dann geht es weiter nach Plan.

Geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude. Schön dass Ihr dabei seid!


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ach Werna, jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt .... 

Mensch, hast du mir einen schreck eingejagt 
(ich tippselte einen neuen Weltrekord )

Und "dreckige Finger" ..... sind die bei Gartenbearbeiter Usus ....


----------



## unicorn (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

herzlichen Glückwunsch Werna!

Nu kanns ja endlich richtig losgehen - und Bilder, Bilder, Bilder


----------



## expresser (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guts Nächtle Manuela,

ich weiß nicht wie ich jetzt schlafen soll. Am liebsten würde ich weitermachen aber stell dir bloß die __ Blicke der Nachbarn vor wenn ich die Flutlichtanlage aufbaue und weiterarbeite.:crazy

Nicht dass sie sehr überrascht wären (die kennen mich ja) aber ich will sie ja nicht in ihrer Nachtruhe stören.

Außerdem darf ich als nächstes den BA abdichten und den Innotech Kleber bekomme ich erst am Montag. Und der Reiniger für die Folie ist auch noch nicht hier! Kein Wunder, ich sollte einfach früher bestellen!

Was soll´s, Rom wurde ja auch nicht an bla, bal, bla....
Es eilt ja wirklich nicht!


----------



## expresser (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch!

Ich musste anfangen!(Sonntag)
Das Wasser ist zwar noch drinnen aber an den Rändern kann ich ja schon was tun. Also Vlies her, den Heißluftföhn gezogen und los ging´s. Weil ich beim 1000g Vlies schon üben konnte, klappt das Verschweißen beim 300g Vlies auch recht gut. Wenn das 1000er zu heiß wird ist nichts mehr davon zu sehen und beim 300er verhält es sich genauso. Nur geht es schneller. Also schneller arbeiten. Ist eigentlich nicht das Meine aber der Föhn läuft schon auf Stufe eins und 0,5 hat der nicht.
Im nächsten Leben werde ich (auch) Vliesverleger. Das macht mir Spass!
   

Mitten unter der Arbeit meldet sich mein Bruder und bietet mir an Bachsteine zu holen und das mit unseren Familien also zu acht.

Sonntag, Familienausflug, Bachsteine suchen, finden und nach Hause geliefert bekommen. Da muss ich doch alles liegen und stehen lassen, auch wenn´s schwer fällt.
 

Ich nehme an, dass sich die Falten immer irgendwie abzeichnen werden (vor allem aus der Perspektive) wenn das Wasser drinnen ist, aber was soll´s.
 

Morgen geht´s weiter!


----------



## Goldi2009 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Der Teich sieht jetzt schon so was von  aus!!! Wenn wir ein größeres Grundstück hätten, würden wir auch so einen bauen! Aber irgendwo müssen ja auch noch die Hunde spielen!

Ganz toll gemacht! Freue mich täglich über neue Bilder/Baufortschritte und kann auch gut Deine Ungeduld verstehen.

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## T.I. (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,
endlich geht es voran, es wird!
Klasse wie weit du in den paar Tagen schon gekommen bist, bei mir selbst zieht sich das wahrscheinlich noch bis in meine nächsten Schulferien rein. :?

Weiter so!


----------



## simon (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
bis nun ganz toll
die falten kannste doch per zement verstecken machste eben mal ne dickere schicht.
was mich bei mir noch stört das man so manches kabel,schläuchlein und schlauch noch sieht.
evtl. kannste da jetzt schon was einplanen und mitverstecken?
gruss simon
p.s.weiter so mit doku is sehr intresant


----------



## expresser (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Leute,

ich danke euch für euren Zuspruch!

@ Anne. Unser Grundstück ist auch nicht groß aber wir haben auch nur einen Hasen der aber sehrwohl den Auslauf im "vervliesten" Loch genoss. Muss er halt schwimmen lernen.

@ T.I. Ich kann mir das, was ich tun muss um Geld zu verdienen, dass wir uns einen Teich bauen können und dass ............ zeitlich ganz gut einteilen. Somit könnte ich weiterarbeiten wenn ich nur besser planen würde. Aber was soll´s, so macht es (fast) immer Spass. Und Gut Ding braucht Weile!

@ Simon. Das wird das beste sein, wenn ich die Falten einfach grob unter Beton verstecke.
Ich hab´keine Kabel und Schläuche im Teich.
Háb´ich da was vergessen?

Bodenablauf abdichten:
Gleich im Nachbardorf befindet sich die Firma Innotec und ich zerbreche mir den Kopf, wo ich den Kleber und den Reiniger herbekomme. Also rein ins Auto und nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich das Zeig im Garten.
Das Wasser ist wieder im Regenwassertank und den Rest ließ ich vom Schlauch aussaugen. Loch ausschneiden, überlegen, alle Teile reinigen, überlegen, warten, überlegen (oder gleichzeitig), Dank Sven (Basiswissen) kennt man ja den "Ablauf". Nochmal Danke Sven, da hast du bestimmt schon sehr viel Unwissende zu Wissenden gemacht!
  
So sieht der gereinigte BA bei mir aus. Zerkratzt und nicht mehr ganz neu.

Dann hab´ich die Schrauben so angezogen dass sich der Kleber verteilt hat und teilweise am Rand austrat (deutsch?) und den dann verstrichen.
 

Dadurch müsste es eigentlich dicht sein. Wenn ich jetzt die Schrauben im getrockneten Zustand weiter eindrehe, verlieren Sie den direkten Kontakt zum Kleber und könnten undicht werden. Ich hab´aber die Schrauben nicht gereinigt also könnte es leicht sein, das der Kleber sowieso nicht an den Schrauben haftet und dann wäre es so schon undicht. Aber der Kleber fungiert auch als Dichtung und so könnte es mit genügend Druck auch wieder dicht sein.
Alles graue Theorie! Wenn es nicht dicht ist geb ich einfach Anderen die Schuld!
Nein, dann zieh ich die Schrauben einfach fester an.  

Da Zeit war konnte ich einen VT (nicht Veteranentreffen sondern Verputztest) starten und hab daraufhin gleich mehrere Kübel voller Feinteile von der Schottergrube geholt weil ich glaube, dass das ohne die mit dem Verputzen nichts wird!
, da kaufe ich den teuren gewaschen Sand und mische wieder die Feinteile dazu, die ihn eigentlich billiger machen.:crazy Egal, ich muss es ja keinem sagen.

Den Beton im Verhältnis 1:3 recht flüssig angemacht, eine Prise glasfasern und verstrichen.
   

Abgedeckt, um zu verhindern dass er zu schnell trocknet und reißt.
  

Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Was soll man da noch schreiben ........ 

"Das ist Spitze ..... "  frei nach Hans Rosenthal aus "Dalli Dalli" .....

..... bis auf .....


> Gleich im Nachbardorf befindet sich die Firma Innotec und ich zerbreche mir den Kopf, wo ich den Kleber und den Reiniger herbekomme.


 ...... ohne Worte .....  

und .... auch Hasen können von Geburt an schwimmen


----------



## simon (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
also nun muss ich doch mal fragen was du da jetzt in planung hast
betonieren oder verputzen??
also zum verputzen haste den falschen sand
und bei dem versuch hast auf korngrösse aufgezogen,das wird so auch nix
du solltest nen maurersand nehmen und da langt auch mischung1:5
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai,

@ Helmut
Das mit dem schwimmenden Hasen werde ich noch testen. Wenn der ertrinkt!

@ Simon, was ist das wenn man Sand mit Feinteilen, Trasszement und Wasser dünn aufträgt? Ich weiß es nicht.
Auf Korngröße aufziehen hält nicht?

Den Sand hab ich ja schon da, die Feinteile jetzt auch also sollte es eigentlich stink normaler Maurersand werden. Nur ein wenig umständlich.

Vlies ist fertig verlegt. Das 800er im Bereich der mehr strapaziert wird und das 300er beim Rest. Fleckerlteppich weil es sich wieder einmal gerade noch ausgegangen ist mit dem Vlies.
   

Am Abend als es schattiger wurde hab´ich dann begonnen zu "betonutzen".
Zuerst eingeschlemmt mit Sand, Feinteilen, Fasern und T-Zement im Verhältniss 1T Zement und 1T "Maurersand".
   

Die nächste Schicht hab`ich im Verhältnis 1:3 angemacht. In weiterer Folge verzichtete ich auf das einschlemmen und machte im Verhältnis 1:2,51 weiter.
  

Wenn das Ganze jetzt nicht hält, dann werde ich Wohl oder Übel ums Netzen nicht herumkommen.
Was meinst du Simon, kann das so funktionieren? Schichtdicke beträgt meistens so um die 7mm. Wenn es abbröckelt muss ich netzen!


----------



## schrope (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna!

Noch ein paar Tipps:
- Du musst das Vlies vorher ordentlich mit einer Draht- oder Nagelbürste  aufrauhen. Dann hält der Beton besser am Vlies und brökelt nicht so leicht wieder ab.

- Nicht so "fette" Mischungen machen! 1:4 ist da die bessere Wahl, weil dir sonst der Putz zu leicht zerbröselt. Ums halt brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, bei mir hat alles schon den letzten harten Winter überstanden, ohne abzubrökeln! 
Achja, und du solltest sehr wohl vorher das aufgerauhte Vlies mit 1:1 einschlämmen, ist auch leichter die nächste Schicht aufzutragen und die Schlämme dringt auch weiter in das Vlies ein!

- an deiner Stelle würde ich mir diese Fasern sparen und gleich ein Netz kaufen und das einarbeiten! Dann hast du gleich die Gewissheit das es hält und brauchst dann nicht mehr nacharbeiten.

- Laut deinen Bildern kommt mir wie Simon dein Sand etwas grob vor.
Würde mir da an deiner Stelle richtigen Putzsand besorgen, ist auch leichter zu verarbeiten weil er feiner ist!



MfG,
Peter


----------



## expresser (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Peter,

der Sand hat eine Korngröße 0-4 und wenn ich den etwas dicker auftrage funktioniert das ganz gut. Wenn ich jetzt vor der Wahl stünde, würde ich den Feinen nehmen.  

Mit den Glasfasern ist es ähnlich. Die hab´ich auch bereits und eigentlich sollten die genau das gleiche tun wie das Netz (den Zug übernehmen).
Stünde ich jetzt vor der Wahl, würde ich wahrscheinlich das Netz nehmen obwohl ich damit noch eine Schicht um Falten und Löcher und Hügel legen müsste.
Ich werde nicht mit den Fasern sparen. 1 Sack für 1m³  

Das Vlies aufrauen ist sicher eine gute Idee (viel Arbeit). Das wird mir wohl nicht erspart bleiben. Meine Theorie war, dass wenn die Schlemme in´s Vlies eindringt die Verbindung zum Vlies schon hergestellt ist, aber eben nur Theorie.
Schaden tut es bestimmt nicht, also mach ich´s.

Und jetzt muss ich was tun, bevor der Regen kommt.

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## expresser (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ganz schön viel Arbeit wenn man es nicht gerne machen würde. Des ummapatzln hâd wâs.
Vlies aufrauen kann man mit dem Nagelbrett, mit der Drahtbürste oder für bequeme mit der Bohrmaschine und dem richtigen Aufsatz. Aber Achtung! Bei einem 800g Vlies geht das hervorragend, das ist steif genug, aber beim 300er frisst Vlies Bohrmaschine und wenn die Maschine stärker ist als der Arm dann armer Arm!
Anhang anzeigen 49827

Nach Peters Rezept eingeschlemmt und verspachtelt.
Anhang anzeigen 49828

Zwischendurch hat es ein wenig geregnet. Daher mußte ich die frisch "betutzten" Stellen abdecken.
 

Die unterste Fläche und der Boden ist fertig.
   

So ein Bodenablauf ist schon was schönes.


----------



## simon (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
also für mich sieht das gut aus(wieder ein lob)
das was,wie,wer,wo und wann  is ja je nach ausführung zu sehen
was hast du denn genau vor?
bleibt das ganze so oder kommt da ne 2.schicht drüber??
oder wird da noch ne optische aufwertung stattfinden wie bei mir z.b. durch anwerfen eines farbigen sandes??
also ich finde 7mm nich so stabil (wird da im teich auch umhergelaufen?)
würde das ganze schon auf 15mm bringen.
die fasern find ich eigentlich fast besser als netz weil viel verarbeitungsfreundlicher und da sie ja auf der ganzn schichtdicke sind auch stabiler.
falls das die einzigste schicht is würde ich nen besenstrich machen(die traufelabziehbahnen nerven dich in nem jahr die siehst du ewig) dann lieber mit handfeger leicht über den frischen mörtel gehn.
naja das langt erstmal
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Simon,

wenn das Ganze stabil genug ist, dann bleibt das so, sonst werde ich noch netzen müssen. Die Schichtstärke beträgt 7,7mm bis 44mm, je nach Situation (Falten usw.).
Wir werden uns gelegentlich im Teich aufhalten aber ich denke Druck dürfte kein Problem sein. Dran ziehen darf man oder Kind aber nicht.
Eigentlich will ich Ablagerungen die den Teichgrund zumindest so zusetzen, dass man ihn nicht mehr sieht. Also keine Farbe, kein zusätzlicher Sand und kein pinseln. Für Letzteres ist es sowieso schon zu spät (ist ja schon fast Mitternacht).

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Die beiden Bilder zu Beitrag 102 will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Meistens will man ja genau das sehen was man nicht sehen darf oder in diesem Fall kann!

  

Habt ihr euch aufregender vorgestell? Ja, ja die liebe Fantasie!

Übrigens Simon, heute hab´ich deinen Rat befolgt und mich mit einem "Besal" bewaffnet und wie ich mir gedacht hab´, verliere ich mich im Detail.
So, Bananenfrühstück abgeschlossen. Weiter geht´s!
Bilder am Abend.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,..

die "Erfindung" ein Vlies einzuschlämmen kommt ja auch eher aus dem Forum hier,..

NG verkauft ja lieber die Verbundmatte und da sind die Fasern total lose und offen,..
nochmal der Link: Anleitung von NG

Bei dir sieht es wirklich so aus, als ob die Zementschicht nur auf dem Vlies ist und nicht besonders "im Vlies",..

Generell glaube ich aber auch nicht, dass es grossartig so "dramatisch" ist,..
bei mir ist auch im Hauptteich meine Verbundmatte etwas "brüchig"
geworden, dadurch geht aber kein Material verloren,..

Viele nehmen ja eh nur das dünste Vlies was Sie bekommen können, ein Dickes bringt zum einmörteln ja eigentlich nix, 
ausser dass dadurch die Folie vor "möglichen Brösselsplitter" noch besser geschützt ist.

mfG. Micha,..

PS: ich würde oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche trotzdem Farbstoff mit einmörteln


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha, Danke für deine Tipps.

Peters Rezept deshalb, weil ich es bei ihm gesehen habe und er es mir empfohlen hat.
Ich wollte dem "Erfinder" nicht auf den Schlipps treten!

Hab schon Fotos vom eigeschlemmten Vlies mit Fasern gemacht. Das sieht aber schon so aus als wäre alles gut verbunden, halt nur etwas kleiner als bei der NG-Matte.

Ist das Bemalen nachträglich auch möglich? Erinnere mich da schon einmal etwas gelesen zu haben. Was sagt das Wasser zur Farbe?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,..

 mit dem Erfinder zum Vlies, meinte ich nur, dass NG halt nie vom Einmörteln von Vlies spricht sondern immer von der Verbundmatte.
Hier im Forum haben es ja mehrere gemacht,.. wer zuerst, weiss ich auch nicht mehr ( Simon, Peter,.. etc  )

Was du zum "bemalen" gelesen hattest, war das der Beitrag mit der "farbigen Dichtungsschlämme"??
Soviel m^2 sind es oberhalb vom Wasser ja auch nicht, ich würde die Farbpigmente vorziehen,..
Du kannst ja erst eine Schicht Zement-Mörtel einreiben und dann (nass in nass) noch ca.2mm farbige Schicht (um Material zu sparen) drüber putzen.

Ich selbst habe ja nur "die echte" Verbundmatte von NG verarbeitet, hast du dir schon überlegt, wie dein Vlies auch wieder als "Kappilar-Schicht" sicher endet??

Dein relativ dickes Vlies wird sicher prima Wasser ziehen (unter der aktuell verputzen Schicht), welches dann am Rand verdunstet oder
seinen Weg sucht,..

mfG. MIcha (auch Techniker,.. die immer viel theoretisch denken müssen   )

   PPS: habe gerade selbst nocheinmal oben genannten NG Link angeguckt (ist mir damals garnicht aufgefallen oder die haben es
neu hinzu geschrieben).
=> da wird auch davon geschrieben, einfach die Farbpigmente auf einen Pinsel zu geben und in den nassen Zement reinzu"pinseln",.. malen,
hört sich auch garnicht so dumm an,..


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha,

der Bereich wo das "betonutzte" Vlies zu sehen ist hält sich in Grenzen somit werde ich auf farbige Dichtschlemme bzw. Farbbigmente verzichten. Wenn ich die Farbbigmente hätte würde ich es tun. Aber ich hab Sie nicht!

Die Kapilarsperre wird eine Klassische. Der Wasserstand im Teich liegt dann tiefer als das Ende des Vlieses. Ich werde auch einzelne Bereiche mit Kunstrasen abdecken, einschlemmen und einsähen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/67


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

 wo hast du denn die Glasfasern her ?? -> die hatte ich damals nicht  

Aber genau da, wo ich die hätte kaufen können (im Baustoff-Fachhandel, nicht Baumarkt) habe ich "nachher" auch die Verbundstoffe gefunden,
und da hätte ich auch Zement-Farbstoffe kaufen können,

Ich habe selbst die Beutelchen von NG bestellt, wenn du da schon Kunde bist, hast du die Teile von einem Tag auf den anderen,..
Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin   bestell doch da schoneinmal ein paar Pflanzen, dann lohnt sich auch das Porto und bestellt so´n Tütchen mit,..

Jau,. ich weiss,... ist jetzt wahrscheinlich schon zu spät,..

Du machst das schon  und nachher wird alles prima aussehen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Leutz,

heute hab´ich mit den "Steilwänden" begonnen. Wird wunderschön mit dem Beselchen!
Jetzt ist es soweit und es stören mich die Stöße wo alt auf neu trifft.
 

Bitte beruhigt mich doch jemand der es weiß und sagt mir, dass sich e alles zusetzt.:beeten

Bevor ich wußte dass __ Taglilien nicht ins Wasser gehören setzte ich einen kleinen Ableger in den TT und siehe da: Sie treibt neu aus! Was bedeutet das nun?  

Hier das eingeschlemmte Vlies. Sieht doch gut aus, oder?


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hay,

und noch eine Frage.

Mein Plan wäre gewesen, den Teich bis zur obersten Ebene zu verspachteln und dann die Wände mit dem Gartenschlauch abzuspitzen um etwaigen Dreck abzuspülen. Dann hätte ich das Dreckwasser abgepumpt und dann erst Wasser bis zur 1. Ebene eingelassen.
Heute war es sehr heiss und ich hielt den Beton mit dem besagten Schlauch nass. Das Wasser das sich jetzt am Teichgrund gesammelt hat ist weder trüb noch schäumt es.

Nun endlich meine Frage: Ist das notwendig und fällt überhaupt irgendetwas an, was abzuspülen ist?

Wenn nicht, dann könnte ich ja schon bis zur 1. Ebene Wasser einlassen!


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Na dann will ich mal deinen Monolog unterbrechen .

Anscheinend gibt es doch nicht soviele die mit der "Mörtelung" viel am Hut haben.
Deshalb will ich Dir ein bisserl Mut zusprechen, obwohl ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von deinem "getanenen"  habe. 

Für mich sieht das ja schon sehr gut aus und probieren geht über studieren ....
Fülle den Teich und beobachte ihn, wird Sand/Zement eingeschwemmt und das Wasser wird trüb, kannst ja immer noch stoppen und das Wasser ablassen.

Liebe Grüsse
von Helmut, der nicht versteht warum man sich diese "Hack`n" antut.


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Helmut,

mit dem Wasser bin ich geizig. Ich hoffe dass mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Wenn ich das machen müsste, würde ich mich beschweren. (so Haggln)

Kannst du mir vielleicht über diese Blume die frisch austreibt etwas sagen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/71


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Diese Pflanze ist auf alle Fälle *keine* __ Schwertlilie.

Es dürfte sich um eine Taglilie handeln. Aber da gibts soviele Sorten .......

Und den __ Rohrkolben würde ich soweit wie möglich vom Teich entfernt pflanzen, der breitet sich, wenn es ihm vom Standort gefällt, sehr aus. Also *Achtung* weeeeeeiiiiiiiiit weg, am besten im gegenüberliegenden Garten Eck und ja nicht in den Teich ... ist ein Lochbohrer.


----------



## T.I. (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna, Servus Helmut,


Digicat schrieb:


> Und den __ Rohrkolben würde ich soweit wie möglich vom Teich entfernt pflanzen, der breitet sich, wenn es ihm vom Standort gefällt, sehr aus. Also *Achtung* weeeeeeiiiiiiiiit weg, am besten im gegenüberliegenden Garten Eck und ja nicht in den Teich ... ist ein Lochbohrer.


Bei:


expresser schrieb:


> Die Schichtstärke beträgt 7,7mm bis 44mm, je nach Situation (Falten usw.).


glaube ich nicht dass der Rohrkolben durch den Beton + Vlies kommt, dennoch würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall nur einen bestimmten Bereich zum Wachsen geben (Mörtelkübel, Gärtnerkisten, etc.) damit er nicht einfach so wuchert.


----------



## simon (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
also zusetzen tut sich das schon  aber dann sieht man bei klarem wasser sowas eher noch mehr.
ich glaub das wolltest nich hören.
erstmörtler war thias
gruss simon
p.s.den mörtel paar tage trocknen lassen dann kannste das wasser direkt einlassen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



simon schrieb:


> hallo werner
> also zusetzen tut sich das schon  aber dann sieht man bei klarem wasser sowas eher noch mehr.
> ich glaub das wolltest nich hören.



Hallo Simon,.. (alter Screenmatic Kuppel )

Hallo Werna,..

Keine Angst,..  alles wird Gut,..

Ich würde dir ansonsten noch folgendes vorschlagen, habe ich auch gemacht und kann es nur empfehlen,..

Wenn du solche Stellen hast, ist eher noch die Frage, ob da auch sowas wie Pflanzen hinkommen...

Kauf dir wirklich mal die original NG Ufermatte,.. (wenn du wieder Kunstrasen haben willst, sag ich absofort nix mehr dazu  :__ nase  )

Davon kannst du prima einen Streifen passend zum Übergang /Stufe (was aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt notwendig ist) zuschneiden
und schmeisst da einfach 2cm Sand drauf (ohne Kiesanteil)

Das kann dann später auch von Unterwasserpflanzen als Bodengrund genutzt werden, weil die auf nackter Folie oder reinem Beton nicht so gut Halt finden,..

Mach das bloss bevor du komplett Wasser drinnen hast, ich habe heute noch Stellen wo ich die Ufermatte (welche in der Garage liegt)
noch einbringen möchte,..

 ist aber nur ein Vorschlag,..  (oder pack einfach Kies drauf)

mfg. Micha


----------



## expresser (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Männer,
danke für eure Antworten. Man kann sich ja wirklich auf euch verlassen! Wenn man Hilfe braucht seid ihr da. Die Damen natürlich auch.

Der Spachtelstoß befindet sich zum Glück an einer Kante, somit fällt es nicht ganz so krass auf (tröste ich mich halt selber). Aber das mit dem Wasser ist eine gute Nachricht. Endlich wird das Loch zum Teich.

Der __ Rohrkolben ist schon bei seinen Artgenossen an der Grundgrenze und die ist 888m vom Teich entfernt.
Es sind nur 10m aber das muss reichen.
Bei den Vliesfalten ist so gut wie gar kein Beton bzw. Mörtel bzw. Putz drauf!
Die schwächste Stelle ist 300g Vlies und 1,15mm EPDM Folie. Ich lass Ihn draußen da ist er ja auch schön.

Die NG-Matten und wie sie auch alle heißen sind einfach so teuer dass ich sie mir gar nicht leisten mag. Ich glaube ich spare mir auch den Kunstrasen, der ist ja auch nicht schön und betoniere verschieden große Steine auf das Vlies. Es sind ja nur ca. 1,5 + 0,5m die ich so gestalten muss.

Morgen muss ich früher starten dass endlich mal was weiter geht!


----------



## fischerl (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

morgen,

also ich hätte es bei den pflanzen genau umgekehrt gemacht.
der __ rohrkolben - wenn es eine typhia-art ist - ist doch eine wasserpflanze.
kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich der 10m vom teich entfernt wohlfühlt, geschweige denn überlebt...
außerdem wird er doch hier immer empfohlen, als "reinigende" pflanze.

__ schilfrohr (Phragmites australis) ist doch das böse...

und die taglilie (hemerocallis) wächst definitiv nicht im wasser. denke, daß sie dort eine zeitlang überleben wird, aber lange sicher nicht. sie wird verfaulen.
spätestens nach dem winter...

aber probieren kann mans ja und wenn die pflanzen sowieso geschenkt waren, hat man ja nicht wirklich einen verlust...

lg
fischerl


----------



## expresser (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Moin fischerl

dieses __ Schilf kommt aus der Steiermark vom Teich meiner Eltern. Das ist ein Teich im Lehmboden und darin wuchert dieses Schilf. Mein Vater muss es halt immer wieder ausdünnen aber das ist ja ohne Folie kein Problem. Als wir das Loch aushoben, also vor ca. 5 Jahren hatten wir etwas Schilf hier und das wächst jetzt in dieser Ecke. Aber spärlich.
Vielleicht spendiere ich Ihm eine Plastikwanne neben dem Teich wo jetzt die Folie noch übersteht und nütze das Vlies als Docht? Kleiner Pflanzenfilter der nicht filtert weil kein Wasserdurchlauf ist. Oder auch Wasserdurchlauf schaffen?

Der Teich ist noch nicht einmal fertig dann veranlasst mich lediglich die Anwesenheit einer Pflanze schon zum Umbau.:crazy
Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch bei meiner besseren Hälfte um ein Stück Rasenfläche betteln. Auf den Knien versteht sich.:beeten

Die Lilie treib aus wie man im Beitrag 111 sehen kann. Wie lange und wie groß, mal sehen.

Teich vergrößernTeich vergrößernTeich vergrößern


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Vergessen zum dazu schreiben 

Die Taglilie gehört auf keinen Fall ins Wasser


----------



## expresser (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hi zämma,

Theorie: Der Bodenablaufdeckel hat einen Umfang von 120cm, das KG Rohr eine Fläche von ca. 80cm² somit brauche ich den Deckel nicht höher stellen als ca. 7mm um die gleiche Fläche zu erreichen und damit die beste Sogwirkung. Richtig?

Alles was größer ist als 7mm bliebe draußen!

Bitte ein  von euch, ich hab die Säge schon in der Hand.
Morgen kommt bei uns der große Regen!


----------



## expresser (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Liebe Lieben,

das Distanzrohr beim BA-Deckel hat den gleichen Außendurchmesser wie ein 50er Abflussrohr (blau). Ich hab´noch Reste davon, also brobiere ich es und berichte nachher (kann aber noch dauern).

Das wäre der Platz der sich für das __ Schilf anbieten würde.
  
Wenn Jemand eine Idee hat wie ich das mit der Wanne machen könnte, bitte melden!

4. Tag verspachteln und ca. 55.5% geschafft. Wieviel Tage muss ich noch? (Achtung Fangfrage! Wetter, Lust und Laune, Biervorrat ...)
  

Einen neuen Gast in meinem TT hab ich auch entdeckt. Der ist weitaus der Größte (ca. 1,44cm) aber irrsinnig träge. Sein davonlaufen hat 11 Sekunden gedauert und er wollte nur auf die Rückseite des Blattes. Wer weiß seinen Namen?

  

Während dem verspachteln.   Nach dem verspachteln.
  

Morgen ist den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt. Das heißt ich werde arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## mitch (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werna,

ich gehöre ja auch zu den mörtlern und ich muss dir ein dickes lob aussprechen  - hast du sehr gut gemacht.

die zur zeit sichtbaren mörtelübergänge siehst du eh bald nicht mehr - und wenn  du hast einen gartenteich und kein gartenaquarium . 

lass den zement erst gut aushärten bevor du wasser einlässt - ph wert  . 

falls du einen ph test zur hand hast prüfe doch mal das wasser was jetzt schon drinne ist - wird recht hoch sein


----------



## expresser (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Mitch,

danke für dein Lob, das kann ich gut gebrauchen!

ja, ist ganz schön viel Arbeit aber man macht es ja nur einmal, oder?
Die Übergänge lassen sich mit der Zementschlämme oder wenn der Beton noch ganz weich ist mit dem Beserl ganz gut kaschieren. Nur die Farbunterschiede sieht man natürlich. Jetzt noch! Ich glaub einfach dran, dass sich das zusetzt.

Ja, Genau das will ich: Einen naturnahen Gartenteich, fast einen Schwimmteich aber keinen Miniteich (den hab ich ja eigentlich auch) mit möglichst vielen Tieren im und am Teich aber möglichst wenig Technik im und am Teich und ohne Fische im und am Teich.

Ich werde das Wasser welches jetzt vom Regen zusammenkommt wahrscheinlich wieder abpumpen und dann neu füllen sonst weiß ich ja nicht wieviel Wasser Platz hat.


----------



## expresser (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servas,

gestern Regenwetter und 8°!!! Hatte keine Lust.:crazy

Heute hab`ich die Folie an den Skimmer geflanscht und natürlich reißt der dünne Beton auf dem Vlies. Die Betonschicht ist einfach zu dünn und die Fasern brauchen auch eine größere Schichtstärke. Wenn das verspachtelte Vlies nicht direkt auf einem festen Untergrund aufliegt, hält es keinem größeren Druck stand. Ich werde jetzt die Stellen, die mehr Belastung ausgesetzt sind noch netzen müssen. Hätte ich doch auf Peter gehört!
    

Die Anschlüsse an die Veranda und ans Gartenhaus konnte ich noch machen dann ging es wieder ab ins Alpachtal zum Steine holen.
Dieser Bach hat meine Steine geschliffen!
    

Wer hat meine Libellenlarve ermordet?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,..

was Tipps zu einem Schwimmteich angeht,..
guck doch auch mal auf folgende Fotoserie,.. (falls noch unbekannt), Schwimm-Teich-Link

Der Reiner hat auch "Schichtweise" gearbeitet und auch nicht mit 20-44mm Dicke 
Allerdings ist halt die Schicht wirklich im Vlies (oder besser gesagt Verbundmatte)

mfG.


----------



## expresser (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha,

wahrscheinlich stelle ich mir das nur anders vor und es ist ganz normal bzw. nicht schlimm wenn die verspachtelte Schicht über der Folie etwas nachgibt und das macht die verspachtelte Verbund- oder Ufermatte bestimmt auch. Durch die gröbere Struktur der NG Matten fallen aber nicht so leicht Teile ab und das ist eindeutig ein Vorteil dieser Produkte. Preislich hab´ich noch keinen Vergleich aber der bleibt mir nicht erspart. Ufermatte gegenüber Vlies + Netz.

Die Fotoserie kannte ich nicht. Danke für den Link und deine Antwort!


----------



## simon (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
diese rissbildung wirst du mit jedem material haben
hohlräume+zu frischen mörtel+falsche belastung endet eben genau so
das wird dir auch mit einer hohl liegenden verbundmatte passieren.
das kannste doch ganz einfach nochmal übermörteln und dann eben 7 tage nicht belasten und gut isses
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Simon,

das werde ich machen und zur Sicherheit ein Stück Netz drüber. Die Stellen die ich noch nicht verspachtelt habe armiere ich gleich mit einem Netz (und den Faser weil die hab ich ja schon und brauch ich sonst nicht und wirf sie nicht weg).
Mich stören die Hohlräume aber die bringt man nicht weg. Ich wüßte nicht wie.
Unterwasser verspachteln?:crazy

Gute Nacht und danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## expresser (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallööchen!

So, jetzt ist zum erstenmal das Netz drinnen. Der Mehraufwand hält sich in Grenzen also werde ich das ganze Netz verbauen und nicht nur die Stellen netzen, die mehr beansprucht werden. Das Netz hat ca. 4mm Maschenweite. Was man durch das netzen auch erreicht ist, dass keine Vliesstellen mehr unverputzt bleiben weil sonst das Netz sichtbar wäre. Die Vliesstellen die nur eingeschlemmt sind bilden die größten Schwachstellen die unter Belastung als erstes brechen.
  

Was ich noch sagen, bzw. schreiben wollte ist, dass ich die Folie im Bereich der Terrassenanschlüsse, unter dem Vlies das verspachtelt wird, eingeschlagen habe. Somit kann bei der Komplettfüllung des Teiches kein übermäßiger Zug auf die Befestigung der Folie wirken und unter dem Flies sieht man die Falte sowieso nicht.

Bis bald und


----------



## expresser (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ach war ich fleißig,
 

und dann sowas.
   
Der Versicherungsmensch mein, ein Teich wäre kein Bauwerk, also nicht mitversichert!
Der hat bestimmt noch nie Einen gebaut.

 
Außerdem hab´ich mir die Ufermatte und sonstiges gespart und gewaschenen Kies in den frischen Beton gedrückt. Dahinter werde ich vielleicht eine kleine Sumpfzone schaffen. Die Folie ist ja lang genug und das Vlies auch.


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.


Dann gratulier Dir mal selbst, dass der Teich zum Großteil vermörtelt ist.... wer weiß, wie es der Folie ohne diesen Schutz ergangen wäre.
Die Löcher sehen ja heftig aus....... 

Aber sonst ist alles heil? Haus, Auto, Family?


----------



## expresser (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Annett,

der Familie geht es zum Glück gut und der Rest ist Versicherungssache.:crazy

Unter der Folie ist das 1000er Vlies und über der Folie, in dem Bereich, das 300er. Die 1,15mm EPDM Folie ist sehr dehnbar und wenn kein scharfer Gegenstand drunter ist dürfte das kein Problem sein, hoffe ich.:beeten
Man sieht sehr gut welchem Druck das Material ausgesetzt war. Das 300er Vlies ist richtig ausgebeult.

Danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Upps, das schaut ja übel aus 

Gott sei Dank geht es deiner Familie gut 

Da kann man nur hoffen das die Folie nix ab bekommen hat :beeten

Bei uns war es nicht so schlimm, kein Hagel, Windspitzen bis 70 Km/h und 4,6mm Regen, aber der Himmel hat geleuchtet. Ein Blitz folgte dem anderen, war wie Dauerlicht :crazy.

Aber kurz davor konnte ich noch die ISS erspähen, in Nord - Süd Richtung ist sie als heller Punkt, heller wie die Venus, langsam dahin geglitten


----------



## expresser (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Helmut,

wir rutschen im Winter mit LKW und PKW Schläuchen den Hang hinunter. Die halten schon einiges aus und das dürfte ziemlich das gleiche Material sein, denke ich.

Bei den Wetterverhältnissen ist teichbauen auch nicht mehr angenehm, oder hast du Pause gemacht?

Eine Raumstation heller als die Liebesgöttin? das kann nicht sein.


----------



## expresser (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo ihr Teich"liebhaber".

Ich bin immer noch beim verspachteln :crazy, aber langsam ist ein Ende in Sicht. Die 100 000 "Hageleinschusslöcher muss ich auch noch stopfen und über den Teichgrund ziehe ich noch eine Schicht Beton, weil mich das nervt wenn Der nachgibt (normalerweise gebe ich nach, weil ich der Klügere bin ).

Zwischendurch einmal was Anderes um etwas Abwechsung in den Teichbau zu bekommen. Schön langsam wird das Vergnügen zur Arbeit und das will ich überhaupt nicht! Also kleine Schritte machen - die führen auch zum Ziel.
Das Andere war hinterfüllen der Randbereiche, die noch vom befestigten Vlies gehalten werden und weiters das Ziehen eines Gräbchens unter dem Steg, um das kontinuierliche Unterspülen des Teichs zu verhindern.
 

Unsere Wühlmäuse sind schneller als ich, und schneller als ich gedacht habe! Kaum befindet sich Organisches unterm Vlies und der Folie sind sie schon da! Ich konnte aber nicht feststellen, dass sie sich am Vlies zu Schaffen gemacht hätten. Wahrscheinlich vermuten sie nichts fressbares darunter (womit sie ja recht haben).

Ein ehemaliger Schulkollege, Landschaftsgärtner und Teichbauer rät mir von meinem Substrataufbau ab (Schwebstoffe-Sand-Kies). Er meint dass die Schwebstoffe zuviel Nährstoffe enthalten könnten, der Sand zuleicht aufgewirbelt wird und die Bakterien den zur Ansiedlung nicht bräuchten. Der Kies würde reichen.

Mein Plan ist, weil ich noch ca. 2,99 to.  gewaschenen Sand habe einen Teil noch zu verbetonieren (mit zugemengten Feinteilen) und den Rest dünn unter den Kies einzubringen. Mich bzw. uns stört es nicht, wenn Feinteile während des Badebetriebs aufgewirbelt werden. Die setzen sich ja wieder.

Wenn ich wieder einmal ein Brett vor dem Kopf habe, dann nehmt es bitte weg!
Wenn es sein muss, auch mit der Brechstange.

Danke und


----------



## expresser (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf!  Wieder 2m² Rasenfläche weniger die ich nicht mähen muss. Nein das ist es nicht. Ich kann die überstehende Folie nicht abschneiden und irgendwo herumliegen haben. Wenn sie schon dran ist, dann soll sie auch was tun. 
Das soll ein "Mini bewachsener Bodenfilter" werden. (Also doch ein Filter:smoki)
Ich will den Nährstoffeintrag so gering wie möglich halten (Oberflächenskimmer, keine Fische, nur gelegentlich Plantschen) und Ablagerungen am Boden mittels Bodenablauf bei Bedarf entfernen sodass ein Filter meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt nötig ist wenn die Bepflanzung stimmt. Der Platz ist da, die Folie auch also probiere ich es einfach.

   

Der "Filter" ist nur ca. 50cm tief und wird nur manchmal, wenn die Pumpe für den Skimmer läuft, aktiviert. In diesem Fall gelangt das Wasser, welches von unten durch eine 16/32 Rollierungsschicht, durch eine Kiesschicht die auf einem Netz liegt und eine Sandschicht gedrückt wird, über einen Überlauf wieder in den Teich. Wenn die Pumpe nicht in Betrieb ist fungiert der "Filter" wie ein Ufergraben, welcher durch das Vlies mit dem Teich verbunden ist. Der Wasserstand ist dann allerdings sehr niedrig. Ca. 30cm unter Substratoberkante.

Hoffentlich meldet ihr euch, wenn eurer Meinung nach irgendwas "in die Hose gehen" muss! Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ich Offensichtliches nicht sehe!

Danke und


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hey Werna

 ich persönlich "habe keine Ahnung" von derart "Filtern",..
für mich hört sich das aber danach an,.. dass sich an der Stelle aber schön stark auch das Wasser erwärmen kann,.. oder ??

Aber so oder so,.. du hast ja für die Zukunft immer noch genug Platz 
Hast du dir mal einen Filtergraben aus dem NG Heft angeguckt,..
will nicht schon wieder "NG Werbung" machen,.. aber das Heft ist schon interssant,.. wenn´s am Ende vielleicht auch nur die Pflanzen sind,..
mfG.


----------



## schnuddel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi Werna,

könntest Du mal bitte eine kleine Skizze deines Filters machen?
Ich hatte mir etwas ähnliches vorgestellt, weiss aber noch nicht genau, wie ich das Wasser gezielt durch die einzelnen Schichten fließen lasse (Drain-Rohre? was machen, wenn die Drain-Rohre verstopfen?)

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Rheingau
Klaus


----------



## expresser (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Klaus,

so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
  

Ich werde den Filter nur mit wenig Wasser versorgen um eine möglichst langsame Durchströmung zu erzeugen. Der Zuleitungsschlauch steht im Revisionsrohr nach oben um ihn im Winter mittels Druckluft wasserfrei zu bekommen. Das Rohr verschließe ich mit einem Deckel, und beschwere bzw. verstecke ihn mit einem Stein.

Wenn der Filter verdreckt wäre, würde ich ihn einfach auspumpen und wieder fluten und das solange bis mir das Wasser wieder gefällt.

Ist aber alles Theorie. Ob´s funktioniert wird sich weisen.


----------



## T.I. (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,
ich würde anstatt des Sandes Lava nehmen, wird besser durchströmt.

Hier mal noch ein paar interessante Links:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338

Das 'Becken' würde ich am besten auch noch vermörteln, falls du vor hast __ Schilf einzusetzten. Sicher ist sicher, und die Methode hast du ja drauf.


----------



## expresser (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Tim,

danke für die Tip! An alle natürlich!

Eigentlich will ich das Vorhandene verwerten aber wie es aussieht werde ich den Sand einfach nicht los.

Aufbau soll sein: ca. 20cm Rollierung 16-32, Netz und wenn ich Lava bekomme, das oder sonst Kies 8-16. und die Pflanzen kommen in Tröge bzw. Körbe. Wenn __ Schilf dann nur das, welches der Folie nichts anhaben kann. Ich glaube wenn Rhizomen eine kleine Höhle, wo auch immer finden, dann arbeiten sie. Da hat auch verputztes Vlies keine Chance, befürchte ich.

Wird eigentlich nur ein leicht adaptierter Ufergraben und kein Hochleistungsbodenfilter. Hätte ich einen solchen, dann müßte ich ja fast noch Koi einsetzen, wie Helmut.

Und mein hoffentlich schwimmender Hase wird sein Geschäft schon nicht im Teich verrichten.


----------



## expresser (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch,

heute haben mein Sohn und ich den Teich am Teich ausgehoben, den Grund mit Sand geglättet, mit Vliesresten ausgelegt und die Folie verlegt!
Und das an einem Tag!!! So schnell kann Teich bauen gehen.

    

Vom tiefsten Punkt des Teich bis zum Überlauf sind es 65cm. Bis zum Überlauf werde ich mit Kies oder Lava auffüllen. Der Wasserstand im Teich wird ca. 15cm tiefer liegen. Somit brauche ich Pflanzen die das vertragen.

Wer weiß welche?

Danke und


----------



## expresser (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus,

zum Teichgrund betonieren hatte ich ideales Wetter. Bewölkt, kein Regen, keine Sonne und "genügend" Zeit um in einem Stück zu betonieren. Heute bin ich fest beim gießen um Sprünge zu vermeiden.

  
Kaum war ich fertig hat schon die erste Katze ausprobiert ob der Beton schon trocken ist. Wer von euch hat schon Katzenspuren am Teichgrund.

Ein zusätzliches Revisionsrohr d=160 kann ja nicht schaden. So komme ich mit der Hand zum Grund um gegebenenfalls damit im Gaaatsch zu wühlen.
Das wird auch abgedeckt um keine freie Wasserfläche für feindlose Mückenlarven zu bieten, und unter Steinen versteckt.

  

Nun noch 16-32 Rollierung auf das Ganze um dem Wasser die Möglichkeit zu geben sich besser zu verteilen und um Platz für Ablagerungen zu haben.
Das dürfte doch der Sinn dieser Schicht sein.

  

Wenn alle Rohre ca. 10cm überdeckt sind kommt ein Netz und die nächste Schicht. Blähton wird es nicht! der ist mir zu teuer und wo ich Lavagestein herbekomme weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## T.I. (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,


expresser schrieb:


> ... und wo ich Lavagestein herbekomme weiß ich noch nicht.


Schonmal beim Baustoffhändler nachgefragt? In Österreich dürfte da doch leicht ranzukommen sein.


----------



## expresser (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Tim,

die Idee ist ja noch jung, aber am Montag ruf ich an!

Ist die Miscanthus Sinensis Variegatus (Längsgstreiftes Chinaschilf) für eine 1,15mm Folie zu gefählich oder funktioniert das? Welches __ Schilf darf ich da setzen? Sonst bepflanze ich mit Sumpfiris.


----------



## expresser (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Griaßeich!

Keiner kennt bei uns Lavabruch.
Ich konnte jedoch um 60% günstiger als im Baumarkt  8-16er Blähton ergattern und hab´natürlich zugeschlagen. Davon sind leider nur ein paar wenige Körner zerbrochen wie ich drauf herumgehüpft bin. Angeblich ist doch die Oberfläche von gebrochenem Blähton um einiges größer und somit idealer.

Vielleicht gehe ich mit dem Hammer ran!

 
Auf die 30cm vom zertretenen und erschlagenen Blähton kommt, nachdem ich ihn bepflanzt habe, noch eine 6,66cm Schicht Kies oder 16/32er oder Beides.

Die Wühlmäuse haben sich´s unter demTeich gemütlich gemacht, aber das Vlies und die Folie lassen sie anscheinend in Ruhe.
  

Das wird die Mähkante wo teichseitig die Folie senkrecht 2cm drüber steht und als Kapillarsperre fungiert.
 

Ich darf in Schwiegermutters Garten eine Schilfart (ca. 80cm hoch und ist eine Art Busch) ausgraben, die ich wenn ihr mir erlaubt, in den Filter setzen werde.


----------



## schnuddel (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Leitest du das Wasser direkt vom Skimmer in den Pflanzenfilter?
Hast du im Skimmer eine Grobabscheidung oder filterst/siebst du das Wasser anderweitig vorher?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## thias (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Das wird die Mähkante wo teichseitig die Folie senkrecht 2cm drüber steht und als Kapillarsperre fungiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 51405
> 
> Ich darf in Schwiegermutters Garten eine Schilfart (ca. 80cm hoch und ist eine Art Busch) ausgraben, die ich wenn ihr mir erlaubt, in den Filter setzen werde.


 
Hallo Werna,

ich finde ganz toll, was du machst  und es wird bestimmt sehr schön...


aber
betonierst du auf dem Rasen 
Die Grassoden werden bald verfault sein und die Steine absacken. Das gilt übrigens für den gesamten Teichrand (auch dort, wo die Wühlmäuse sind )
Wenn man es richtig machen will, Humusboden weg und Frostschutz drunter, damit es nicht zu Frostaufbrüchen kommt.

Mit dem __ Schilf wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, um sicher zu gehen dass es die Folie nicht angeht würde ich es bei einem entsprechenden Fachhandel kaufen


----------



## expresser (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Klaus,

der Oase Wandskimmer hat einen Korb drinnen der aber recht grobmaschig ist. Eventuell baue ich mir noch ein feinmaschigeres Sieb in den Skimmerbehälter. Der hat noch ein wenig Platz weil man die Pumpe auch da drinnen montieren könnte. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, werde ich wohl um den Bau bzw. Kauf eines Siebfilters nicht herumkommen.

Was wäre ohne? Feinteile würden sich im "Bodenfilter" absetzen und ich müßte ihn öfter reinigen, nehme ich an. Oder können sie den Filter zusetzen und ich muss ihn wieder ausräumen?


----------



## schnuddel (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> der Oase Wandskimmer hat einen Korb drinnen der aber recht grobmaschig ist. Eventuell baue ich mir noch ein feinmaschigeres Sieb in den Skimmerbehälter. Der hat noch ein wenig Platz weil man die Pumpe auch da drinnen montieren könnte. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, werde ich wohl um den Bau bzw. Kauf eines Siebfilters nicht herumkommen.
> 
> Was wäre ohne? Feinteile würden sich im "Bodenfilter" absetzen und ich müßte ihn öfter reinigen, nehme ich an. Oder können sie den Filter zusetzen und ich muss ihn wieder ausräumen?



Ganz ehrlich: das ist eher eine Frage für die Experten. Ich bin ja selbst noch in der Planung.

"Ohne" hätte ich Angst, dass sich die Drain-Rohre zusetzen. Ich hab' ehrlich gesagt noch nicht verstanden, wie du die dann reinigen willst.
Alle paar Jahre komplett den Blähton rausnehmen, den Kies/Schotter entfernen und alles auswaschen ... ist ne Menge Arbeit.
Also ich würde auf jeden Fall ein leicht zugängliches Sieb einbauen. Und wenn du den Skimmer ausleerst, kannst du ja auch gleich noch das Sieb reinigen.

Klaus


----------



## expresser (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Thias,

danke für dein Lob und danke für dein Wissen und die Erfahrungen an denen du uns teilhaben läßt!
Ohne eurer Dokumentationen sähe so manches anders aus!

Die Wasseroberfläche im Teich liegt ca. 15cm unter der Oberkante des Walles somit darf sich da ohne weiteres etwas bewegen. Ich wollte keinen waagrechten Uferwall und der ist mMn. auch nicht notwendig solange die Kapillarsperre höher liegt als der Wasserspiegel und das umliegende Gelände. Wenn sich im "Miniufergraben" bzw. "Bodenfilter" kein nährstoffreicheres Substrat befindet als im Teich, dann dürfte doch das Wasser überall hin. 15cm wird sich durch das verfaulen des Grases der Uferwall und die Mähkante schon nicht setzen.

Die (Kopfstein)Pflastersteine stehen momentan auf Sand und liegen dann zwischen Kies und Humus auf gleicher Höhe und können eigentlich nirgendwo hin. Der Frost wird alles ein wenig heben und dann setzt es sich wieder. Um den Uferbereich frostsicher zu gestalten müßte ich eine Frostschürze um den Teich ziehen und das wäre mir zu aufwendig gewesen. Du hast natürlich Recht dass es mit Frostkoffer und Drainage frostsicherer ist.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten ob es funktioniert hat. Schlimmstenfalls wird der Teich vergrößert!

Das __ Schilf stelle ich hier zur Schau und hoffe dass mir Wissende helfen!

Danke und


----------



## expresser (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

@ Klaus
Wahrscheinlich wird das ein rechteckiger Rahmen, den ich mit einem Netz bespannen werde und schräg in die Kiste stelle, sodass sich der Dreck unten sammelt.

Ich stelle mir das mit derBodenfilter Reinigung so vor:

Teichpumpe aus-Schmutzwasserpumpenschlauch in den Revisionsschacht bzw. in den Drainageschacht-Wasser und Dreck abpumpen und damit Blumen gießen-Frischwasser (Regenwasser) nachfüllen-gegebenenfall Vorgang wiederholen-Teichpumpe ein.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, während die Schmutzwasserpumpe läuft, von oben gleichzeitig Wasser nachzufüllen um zu verhindern dass der Filter trocken liegt.

Aber alles Theorie! Hab noch keinerlei Erfahrung damit. Also erst nachmachen wenns auch funktioniert.


----------



## schnuddel (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Aber alles Theorie! Hab noch keinerlei Erfahrung damit. Also erst nachmachen wenns auch funktioniert.




Ich bin gespannt und wünsch' dir viel Erfolg!  

Klaus


----------



## expresser (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Habe di Ehre,

@ Klaus
Danke für deine Wünsche.

Das Wasser läuft! Zumindest bis zur ersten Pflanzstufe.
 

Zulaufschlauch verlegt, Abgrenzung zur Wiese gemacht, mit Blähton aufgefüllt und siehe da!  Ist denn da die Folie nicht länger?
  

Wenn die Folie durch das Teichfüllen noch weiter verschwindet dann wird es wieder einmal zum improvisieren.

100 Paar Testteichbewohner samt Futter (Fadenalgen) hab´ich schon zwangsumgesiedelt.
 

Morgen kommt der Kies und morgenabend sehen wir uns die Pflanzen an.


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

ein paar Fotos damit Mann oder Frau sieht was so passiert.

1. Pflanzstufe mit Kies befüllt, mit __ Hornblatt glaube ich und Seerose bepflanzt und geflutet.
    
  

Die Bepflanzung des Bodenfilters mit __ iris und Segge (glaube ich).
  

Noch ein paar Uferpflanzen. Heute bin ich endlich mit der Betoniererei fertig geworden. Morgen fülle ich den Kies in die oberste Pflanzstufe und warte dann bis der Beton durchgetrocknet ist.:smoki
  

Oder sollte ich die Drainagierung des restlichen Gartens angehen?


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Moin, moin,

noch 30cm Wasser und eine Lärchenholzverkleidung des Uferbereichs am Hang die ich mit Gräsern kaschieren werde.
  

Ich bin gestern die längste Zeit am Teich gesessen  und hab dem Wasser beim steigen zugesehen, obwohl beim Füllen mit einem Gartenschlauch nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt zu erkennen ist.:crazy
:beeten Wie hab ich mir das gewünscht! Endlich Wasser im Garten!


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Schaut super aus. 

In was hast Du denn die Seerose gepflanzt? 
Hoffentlich nicht direkt in den Kies. :beeten

In dem einen Bild scheint der Mörtel (unterhalb Häuschen) ja ganz ordentlich Wasser hochzuziehen, oder hast Du ihn da nass gemacht?


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Morgen Annett,



> In was hast Du denn die Seerose gepflanzt?
> Hoffentlich nicht direkt in den Kies.



Doch. 

Was soll ich tun?

Der Mörtel zieht schon so ca. 20-30cm aber ist doch kein Nachteil oder? Platz für alles was da wachsen möchte.


----------



## Goldi2009 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Morgen Werna,

freue mich jeden Tag auf Deine Bericherstattung! Natürlich auf Bilder, Bilder, Bilder!  Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie sehr Du auf die Befüllung gewartet hast! 

Bin inzwischen auch schon am überlegen, ob ich nächstes Frühjahr meinen Teich "überholen" soll...

Weiter viel Spaß mit deinem Teich!

Anne


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Morgen Anne,

warum willst du deinen Teich überholen? Bleib doch hinter ihm, dann siehst du ihn besser!

Zeig uns deinen Teich! Bilder, Bilder, Bilder 

Schön dass du dabei. Manchmal ist es schon komisch wenn man sich zum x. mal selber antwortet aber es giebt halt nicht immer was zu sagen.

Wenn du Ideen und Anregungen hast bitte scheu dich nicht sie zu äußern. Ich bin natürlich dankbar dafür.


----------



## Goldi2009 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,

wenn ich im Winter an die Planung gehe, zeige ich mein "Teichlein". Mal sehen, ob es eine Lösung für ihn gibt.

Schönes Wochenende

Anne


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Anne
Wann wird´s denn endlich Winter?
Ebenfalls schönes Wochenende und vielleicht findest du ja schon bevor es Winter wird deinen Fotoapparat.

Ich sag´s ja nicht gerne, aber meiner ist nicht so gross wie ich gemeint hab´!
Durch das betonieren hat er an Tiefe und Volumen eingebüßt. Die größte Tiefe beträgt nur noch 150cm und der Wasserinhalt wird sich höchstens auf 50m³ belaufen. Von 70 auf 50m³, da kann nicht nur der Beton schuld sein. Ich hab´mich wieder einmal verrechnet.
Wer braucht noch Kies? Da hab ich mich auch noch verrechnet. Diesmal mindestens um´s doppelte!

Die obere Pflanzstufe und der Bodenfilter sind jetzt mit Kies aufgefüllt! Unter den Kies habe ich noch eine 5-10cm Schicht Sand verteilt. Im Zulaufbereich befindet sich nur Kies um keine Schwebstoffe im Teich zu verteilen.
   

Die Kapillarsperre, Die (momentane)Kieswüste und der Überlauf des Bodenfilters.
   

Ich muss mit der Komplettfüllung leider noch warten bis der Beton des Uferwalls komplett ausgehärtet ist und das fällt mir bestimmt nicht leicht.


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Irgendwo schwirren sicherlich noch ausführliche Pflanzbeschreibungen für Seerosen herum. 

Kurz und knapp:
Damit Du viele Blüten zu sehen bekommst und die Seerose selbst unter Kontrolle bleiben, pflanzt man sie am Besten in einen großen, geschlossenen Behälter mit einem fetten Lehm-Sand-Gemisch oder Mutterboden ohne organischen Anteil.
Alles Organische gammelt und führt dadurch u.U. zum Absterben.
Die Seerose am Anfang am besten mit 1-2 flachen Steinen beschweren....
Ab dem zweiten Pflanzjahr kann man dann mit etwas Dünger nachhelfen (für die vielen Blüten). 

Im Kies wird sie sehr hungern... und nur selten blühen. Wenn sich später genug Mulm zwischen den Steinen angesammelt hat, fangen die größeren Sorten oft zu wuchern an.... das sieht dann so aus: 

 und wird immer schlimmer. 
Wir wollen dieser Tage versuchen, sie mit dem Traktor oder Bagger anzuheben und herauszunehmen. Wird sicher lustig.


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Annett,

Danke für deinen Tip.
Ich sag`s ja. Ich brauche einen Traktor.
Jetzt wird es auch meine bessere Hälfte einsehen (müssen).


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> ...Manchmal ist es schon komisch wenn man sich zum x. mal selber antwortet ...



 aber alle lessen doch und gucken gespannt mit 

was das 20-30cm Wasserziehen angeht, ist es sicher ein gewisses Thema, was im "richtigen" Sommer das Wasserverdunsten angeht,..

und gleichzeitig die "möglichen Frostschäden" im Winter,.. aber es ist ja sooderso auf jedenfall alles dicht  

die 50m^3 sehen aus der Ferne immer noch recht grob geschätzt aus,.. eine echte Wassermenge wäre von Vorteil wenn man später mal
Wasserschwierigkeiten hat oder doch bei Fischbesatz z.B. Filterdinge entscheiden möchte,..

es gibt auch einen Tröpfchentest mithilfe man die letzte Wassermenge bestimmen kann,.. aber sollte es ja auch nicht "übertreiben".

mfG...
PS: ihr habt bestimmt in den Flüssen da unten auch noch "Friesensteine" rumliegen


----------



## Testpilot (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS: ihr habt bestimmt in den Flüssen da unten auch noch "Friesensteine" rumliegen



Glaub ich kaum


----------



## expresser (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai,

es ist soweit! Der Teich ist komplett gefüllt mit 53.000 Liter und der Bodenfilter mit 1.000 Liter Wasser (Laut Zähler). Errechnete Wasseroberfläche 73m² und diesesmal dürfte es stimmen.

Im nachhinein würde ich nicht mehr auf gut Glück einen Wall für eine Pflanzebene errichten. Bei der Pflanzebene an der Veranda ist es sich auf 2cm ausgegangen sonst wäre der Wall über der Wasseroberfläche und die Ebene nicht geflutet.

Niveliergerät benutzen!!!

Diese Pflanzen sollen den Uferbereich kaschieren. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Blätter im Wasser liegen müssen oder nicht?
  

Darf die Tibetprimel 5cm unter Wasser stehen oder nicht. Also die stängel sind unter Wasser und die Blätter nicht.
So wird sie zu tief stehen denke ich und hab´sie auch schon umgesetzt.
 

Dieses Gras steht bei mir im Garten. Darf ich das ans Ufer setzen sodass die Wurzeln im Wasser sind?
  

Ein schöner Sonntag war das! Ich konnte einen kleinen Frosch aus dem Sickerschacht retten und ihm zusehen wie er genüßlich in voller Geschwindigkeit den Teich querte. Wasser einlassen, Pflanzen setzen und zusehen wie der Regen immer wieder neue Kreise auf die Wasseroberfläche zaubert.
    

Schönen Sonntag noch und


----------



## Bibo-30 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

 boa....das ist echt super schön geworden


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Solange die Pflanzen noch so schön im August und September anwachen (danach ist es relativ schnell vorbei) würde ich
nochmal richtig beim Pflanzenhändler zuschlagen.

Die Strickleiter bei der Hütte sieht interessant aus  da hätte ich selbst Lust, am Galgen über dem Wasser zu turnen  

Kommt man derzeit noch trockenen Fusses zur Hütte  bin auch gespannt wie schön der Weg dahin fertig aussieht,..
Der wird ja auch halb "über dem Wasser" schweben,..

Was die Pflanzen angeht, kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen,.. ich habe da einen  "roten" Daumen,..

Wenn´s länger warm bleibt, kann ja bald richtig "angeschwommen" und "bespielt" werden,.. 
( Schwimm-Teichtermometer schon gekauft ?!   )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Die zwei von Dir zuerst gezeigten Pflanzen dürften __ Pfennigkraut und Sumpfvergißmeinnicht sein. Beide sollten, wie die Primel, eher feucht als nass stehen. Sie werden sich dann schon noch ins etwas tiefere Wasser vorwagen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dir den Link schon in den letzten 17 Seite kredenzt habe... 
Werner hat eine interaktive Pflanzenliste, wo Du nach allen möglichen Merkmalen sortieren lassen kannst.
So findest Du sicherlich am Schnellsten die passenden Pflanzen.


----------



## expresser (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus!

@ Bianca
Danke für die Blumen!

@ Micha
Der obere Stock im Gartenhäuschen ist Kinderspielplatz!

@ Annett
Der größte Teil ist schon bepflanzt. Ich hol mir noch einen Schwung __ Iris aus dem Teich meines Vaters und dann ist alles voll. Man sieht nur nicht viel weil ich die Pflanzen geteilt hab´.
Beim __ Pfennigkraut und beim Sumpfvergißmeinnicht sieht es besser aus wenn die Blätter im Wasser liegen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sie das vertragen.

Matthias ließ sich das baden im kalten Wasser nicht nehmen.
   
Tolles Versteck unterm Gartenhaus!
 

Diese Schnecke war bei den Pflanzen dabei.
 

Der Hase kann anscheinend (laut Helmut) schwimmen, aber wollen tut er nicht. Er wollte trinken aber der Kies war ihm zu rutschig.


----------



## Woodruff (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna
Na das hast du super hinbekommen schöne Teichanlage , was man nicht alles aus einem Loch machen kann. 
Respekt !!


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,

das Pfenningkraut krabbelt bei mir vom Ufer ins Wasser, es wächst aber auch gerne ausserhalb ohne Teichkontakt. Scheint nicht so wählerisch zu sein.

PS: Der Hase ist ein Kaninchen. Die können zwar schwimmen, es gehört aber nicht zu ihren bevorzugten Tätigkeiten


----------



## expresser (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch,

@ Woody
Schön dass es dir gefällt. Ich bin schon gespannt wie es bei dir inzwischen aussieht!

@ Christine
Gut, dann kann ich die Kräuter einfach wachsen lassen.

Unser Kaninchen hat sich heute nasse Füße geholt. Anscheinend ist es recht angetan vom Wasser aber doch ein wenig wasserscheu.

Danke und


----------



## simon (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werner
toll
echt schön geworden
nur an pflanzen solltest noch bissle was reinpacken,gibts bald recht günstig
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Simon,

schön dass es dir gefällt aber das sind alles nicht meine Ideen sondern eure von mir interpretiert. An dieser Stelle nocheinmal danke an alle die ihre Ideen teilen!
Außer bei den Unterwasserpflanzen ist alles recht dicht beplanzt. Aber du hast recht, alles was drin ist arbeitet und ist natürlich schön! Ich bekomme die Pflanzen recht günstig bei der Teichbauerin in der Nachbarschaft also einfach rein damit.
Das Gras, welches ich eingepflanzt hab´war geknickt, darum hab´ich es einfach abgeschnitten. Hoffentlich wächst es trotzdem.
Wir werden sehen.

Morgen geht es mit der Technik weiter. Freu mich schon!


----------



## expresser (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

die Pumpe läuft und das Wasser kommt da raus wo es soll.
Aber ganz so lustig wie ich mir gedacht hab´, war es nicht!

bevor ich die Pumpe in den Sickerschacht bauen konnte, mußte ich ihn auspumpen. Das ist kein Problem, macht ja die Pumpe. In dem Zuge habe ich vom betonierten Schachtboden die Ablagerungen entfernt und das in diesem engen Loch. Drei Kübel Schlick sind angefallen und das in drei Jahren. Kein Wunder dass sich ein Sickerschacht mit der Zeit zusetzt!
  

Das ist der Überlauf der mit dem Bodenablauf verbunden ist. Diese Rohre mußte ich Heute tauschen während der Teich bis zum Rand voll war. Da kommt ganz schön viel Wasser inkl. Ablagerungen.
 

Der Wassereinlauf wird noch ordentlich mit Restfolie eingepackt sodass kein Wasser verloren geht und mit Steinen abgedeckt.
 

Hier sprudelt das Wasser für den BF und läuft dann in den Teich über.
  

Skimmerkorb hab´ich vorerst mit einer alten Gardiene überzogen.
 

Und jetzt brauche ich 10 Tage Urlaub!

Bis dann und


----------



## expresser (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich bin wieder im Lande mit einer Ladung Pflanzen aus der Steiermark und natürlich ein paar Fragen.

Das ist der Teich meiner Eltern in der St. eiermark.
Natürlicher Lehmboden ohne irgendwas und dicht!
 

Natürlich mit einigem drinnen.
  

Aber das kann ich mir nicht erklären. Ich spaziere durch den Teich und spüre etwas scharfes im Lehmboden.
  
Den Teich gibt es mittlerweile seit ca. 8 Jahren und keiner kann sich erinnern irgendwelche __ Muscheln eingesetzt zu haben, und dann dieses riesen Ding!:shock

Weiß jemand mehr über dieses Wesen außer dass es eine Muschel ist?


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Eine gemeine, große __ Teichmuschel. Ich glaube die stehen sogar unter Naturschutz.
Wie die in deinen Teich kommt kann man schwer sagen. Entweder durch Fische die du in deinen Teich gesetzt hast oder jemand hat sie dir die Muschel in den Teich geworfen.


----------



## expresser (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

@ ebo

danke für deine Auskunft. Die Muschel befindet sich natürlich wieder im Teich und hat sich gleich wieder auf den Weg gemacht. Nach 3 Std. war sie nicht mehr an dem Platz an den ich sie hingelegt hatte.

Hier die "Strecke" aus der Steiermark.
    

Der Teich war nach 10 Tagen Sonnenschein immer noch klar. Nur die Feinteile vom Sand und Kies haben sich auf allem unter Wasser abgelegt (was ja sein darf).
Nach der heutigen Pflanzaktion mit meinem Sohn waren die Feinteile wieder im Wasser verteilt, aber so wird es wohl immer sein wenn gebadet wird (was ja auch sein darf).
    
Die __ Schwertlilien habe ich auch in Pflanzkörbe gesetzt!


----------



## expresser (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai!

Der Zulauf war mir zu laut und dadurch mußte ich ihn "tiefer legen".
Dann ergab sich das Problem, dass im Bodenfilter kein Wasser mehr ankam (zu hoher Widerstand). Wenn ich den Widerstand beim Teich auch erhöhe dann funktioniert es wieder. Nur mit was?
Gekramt und einen Fahrradschlauch gefunden, drüber gestülpt, durch abschneiden so eingestellt dass genug Wasser im BF ankommt und Absperrventil gespart! Die höhere Strömungsgschwindigkeit ist unter Wasser auch kein Problem.
Wie das Ganze beim Dimmen der Pumpe funktioniert weiß ich noch nicht. Mann wird sehen.
  

Einer der neuen Teichbewohner.
 
Fressen __ Molche auch Zuckmückenlarven?

__ Blutegel haben die Kinder auch eingesetzt. Jetzt braucht einer von uns nur noch Krampfadern dann bekommen sie genug zu Fressen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,..

Ich hatte am Anfang tausende Zuckmücken,.. die sind aber ruckzuck alle wech,.. auch ohne Fische,..
Die __ Molche und __ Rückenschwimmer & Co machen das schon,..

der "__ Blutegel" wird wahrscheinlich ein "Pferdeegel" sein,.. (heisst so,..und saugt auch kein Blut).

Bitte noch ein paar "Dachaufnahmen",.. den Teich, wie es der Nachbar sieht  

mfG.


----------



## expresser (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha,

extra für dich hab ich mich verstohlen in Nachbars Garten geschlichen und fotografiert. Leider hat er mich erwischt und jetzt haben wir den ärgsten Nachbarschaftsstreit.haue1
   

Scherz am Rande.

Alle Fotos entstanden vom eigenen Grundstück aus, aber wenn du eine andere Perspektive willst, dann frag ich sie, wie sich´s gehört.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

 Du kannst doch nicht glauben,.. dass hier einmal im Forum geschriebene Worte "untergehen"  

Beitrag #73 auf Seite Acht  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/71/]Teichblick des Nachbarn[/URL]



expresser schrieb:


> Die Nachbarn haben fast die bessere Sicht auf unseren zukünftigen Teich als wir. Es sei ihnen vergönnt!
> Anhang anzeigen 48831 Anhang anzeigen 48832



.. aber dann können ja die Worte "zukünftigen" gestrichen werden 

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch!

So für den sehr aufmerksamen Leser Micha nun die "richtigen" Bilder. So wie die Nachbarn den Teich sehen.
   

Heute hab ich die Folie und das Vlies befestigt und abgeschnitten.
Jetzt wäre der Steg dran.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Nabend 

Halt dir nur mal die beiden Bilder hier vor Augen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/42759&d=1240858537

Und

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/52786&d=1251222332

Klasse Arbeit 

Ps.: Schreib doch mal eben die Daten zusammen, also Erdaushub, Wassermenge und BlaBlaBla. Nicht jeder möchte sich fast 200 Beiträge durchlesen


----------



## expresser (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Nabend,

danke Uwe!
Ich hab nicht geahnt dass das soviel Arbeit sein wird, aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!

Wenn der Teich dann auch noch so zuwächst wie ich mir das vorstelle dann zieh´ich ins Gartenhaus, bzw. auf die Terrasse.


----------



## simon (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werna
einfach nur megaoberspitzenklassegeil der teich
riesen respekt vor der leistung
tolltolltolltolltoll
hochachtungsvolle grüsse simon


----------



## expresser (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo simon,

danke für dein Lob und deine Hilfe.
Bis zum Ziel ist es noch ein Stück. Ach, der Weg ist das Ziel!
Ein wenig Arbeit ist es doch noch. Das Schwerste ist aber das Warten bis sich die Natur den Teich geschnappt hat.
Das hast du schon hinter dir und ich beneide dich darum.


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> ...Das Schwerste ist aber das Warten bis sich die Natur den Teich geschnappt hat....



Ich glaub', da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen drum machen. Wenn mir letztes Jahr (Teich angelegt) jemand gesagt hätte, wie es bereits ein Jahr später aussieht - hätte ich nicht geglaubt. Euer Teich ist wunderschön geworden und ich denke spätestens nach dem nächsten Frühjahr wirst Du begeistert sein (und ziehst in's Gartenhaus)  Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem neu geschaffenen Paradies! 

Gruß Marita


----------



## expresser (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Teichfreunde.

@ Marita
Danke für deinen Zuspruch und deine Wünsche. Was kommt vor dem Frühjahr? Ich nehme das böse Wort auch nicht in den Mund obwohl ich ihn mag.
Er kann aber bei uns sehr streng sein! Mal sehen was eine 20cm dicke Eisschicht mit unserem Teich macht.

Da ich um ca. 5t zuviel Kies bestellte, habe(n) ich (wir) heute unter dem Steg mit Karton abgedeckt und mit Kies aufgefüllt. Davon verspreche ich mir, dass kein Grünzeug mehr durch kommt. Ich mag es ja, aber nicht da!
    

Das wird der Hangseitige Teichabschluss mit ca. 5cm = 6000L Reserve für Regengüsse wie Heute. Ich muss mir auf jeden Fall noch eine Lösung für den Notfall überlegen. Wenn der Teich hier übergeht, ist der ganze Hang weg!
Das hab ich in der (Haus)bauphase alles schon erlebt!
 

Ich versuch mich an einem Friesen äh Tiroler Wall.
  
Dann kam mir das Gewitter dazwischen.

Den argen Regenguss hab ich genützt um die Absaugung über den BA zu testen. Ich drehe den Überlaufstutzen einfach nach unten und dann geht es ab!:shock Was so ein 100er KG Rohr Wasser spucken kann!
 

Eigentlich sagt einem das schon der Hausverstand, dass man vor einem Gewitter den Teich nicht mit Regenwasser auffüllt, aber ich brauche anscheinend die Keule.
Am Nachmittag hat mich die Tochter kopfkratz) der Nachbarn schon gefragt was ich mache wenn der Sickerschacht das Überlaufwasser nicht mehr schluckt und am Abend war ich am Zittern!:beeten
Er hat es geschluckt!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde.
> Davon verspreche ich mir, dass kein Grünzeug mehr durch kommt. !



Hallo Werna,..

jau, ist genau die richtige Methode,.. die Kartons hätte ich zwar wech gelassen, die verwittern eh und locken eher Krabbeltierchen an,
welche die Pappe zerknabbern,..

besser noch ein einfaches Vlies, dann kommt auch kein Unkraut durch,..
und zum anderem wird die "höhle" unter dem Weg dann nicht später noch von
anderen Nagern bewohnt,..

mfg. Micha


----------



## expresser (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöle,

@Micha
Ja, da drinnen will ich die Nagetierchen nicht haben! Es reicht wenn sie sich unter unserem Rasen tummeln!:evil

Der "Tiroler Wall" ist fertig und ich bin recht zufrieden. Vor allem weil ich die Steine damals beim Hausbau aus dem Aushubmaterial einer anderen Baustelle gepopelt, sie dann zu einer Steinwurfmauer geschlichtet, gestern und heute wieder abgebaut (weil zu hoch und instabiel) und sie nun an ihrem hoffentlich letzten Platz "gelagert" habe. Ist halt ein bißchen gröber, aber passt zu unserem Klima.
  

Das Gewächs aus Schwiegermutters Garten hat heute auch seinen Platz bekommen. Natürlich wie empfohlen, im bodenlosen Kübel .


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werna,

dein tiroler-wall schaut richtig professionell aus  ,echt gut gelungen, halt wie der rest des teiches 

ich bin mal gespannt wie es nächstes jahr um die zeit ausschaut   - da werden wir dann nur noch klares wasser in einer grünen oase sehen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

 jetzt weiss ich auch warum "Express"er  Expresser heisst  

... und bei uns im Bundesland, weiss ich nun auch woher der Begriff "Steinreich" kommt, wenn man so ein paar
Brocken mal KAUFEN muss... 

:gdaumen mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch,

Danke Mitch

Momentan läuft es nicht ganz so express weil mir das blöde Geldverdienen immer dazwischen kommt.

Der Rest der abgebrochenen Steinwurfmauer liegt jetzt auf einem Haufen bei der Quelle.
 

Um zu verhindern dass mir ein den Hang hinunter laufender Bach den ganzen Garten wegspült musste ich ein Drainagerohr verlegen.
    

Mit Flies abgedeckt damit kein Schlamm mitgeht und mit dem zur Genüge vorhandenen Kies zugeschüttet. Man möchte nicht glauben was in Aushubmaterial von anderen Baustellen alles zu finden ist. Durch den aufgeschütteten Garten benötigten wir ja Einiges! 
Gebrauchtes Kopfsteinpflaster war dabei, nicht mehr das Schönste aber für einen Gartenweg reicht es allemal.
  

Außerdem: Der Teich ist grün!!! Aber wie! Die anderen Pflanzen wachsen auch schön langsam. Zumindest die, die von unserem Kanienchen nicht abgefressen wurden.:evil


----------



## expresser (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Liebe Teichgemeinde,

hoffentlich war das der letzte Einsatz von meiner alten Mischmaschine.
Die Randeinfassung meines Weges ist auch gemacht. Beton mit Fasern und armiert mit einem 8mm Rippentorstahlstab damit die Einfassung nach dem Heben durch den Frost noch zusammenhält.
Danach mit Erde und Kies abgedeckt um zu verhindern dass der Beton zu schnell austrocknet und springt.
Die Fugen werde ich dann mit Kies und dann mit Sand auffüllen.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi Werna,

schön geworden  - das Kopfsteinpflaster gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## expresser (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Christine,

Danke!
Ist halt wie immer bei mir, ein wenig improvisiert und nicht perfekt. Für mich ist es dann menschlicher. Nicht ganz gerade, auch nicht ganz waagrecht aber von mir mit Freude gemacht. Und wenn er mir nicht mehr ge
fällt, dann baue ich Ihn wieder ab.

Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen wenn du gerade in der Gegend bist! Sind eh nur 750km.


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,

habe jetzt gerade deine ganzen Bericht gelesen, also ich bin sprachlos du bist schon ein richtiger Teich :crazy oder ? nein jetzt mal im Ernst echt super Geil so einen Teich möchte ich auch im Garten. Wann hast du Zeit. ??  
Eine echt super geile Leistung.
Du hast meinen vollen Respekt.

Bin auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.



lg
Peter (Schlitzohr64).


----------



## expresser (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke Peter,

ich liege zur Zeit lieber auf der faulen Haut und komm nicht hoch!
Momentan fehlt mir ein wenig die Motivation. Ich war mal wieder an der großen Lacke im Osten unseres Landes und hab schwimmende Unterwasserpflanzen gesammelt und natürlich unverzüglich in den Teich gesetzt.
    
      
Wenn jemand Pflanzen erkennt dann bitte kurz Bescheid geben.

Das Wasser ist immer noch sehr grün aber wen stört´s.
Trotzdem kann ein Vlies über dem Filterkorb im Skimmer nicht schaden. Dieses wechsle ich jeden 4. Tag und wasche es aus.
 

Ganz schön kalt schon das Wasser. Im Neusiedlersee und im Teich. Einige verfaulenden Pflanzenteile wurden von Matthias und mir schon entfernt.
Wir haben beschlossen die Badesaison zu beschließen.


----------



## expresser (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Die Seerosenblüte will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Warum sollen nur wir uns an ihrem Anblick erfreuen.
 

Nun muß der Humushügel bzw. das "Wühlmausparadies" dran glauben. Mein Plan wäre den Rasen so anzulegen dass er eine große Wanne bildet in der das Regenwasser versickern kann. Wenn sie überläuft sollte das Regenwasser in das Drainagerohr und in den Sickerschacht fließen. Um zu verhindern dass das Sickerwasser eventuell den Teich unterspült hab ich noch eine Kiesschicht gelegt die mit dem Kies unter dem Kopfsteinpflasterweg verbunden ist. Darunter liegt das Drainagerohr.
Auf die Gefahr hin dass der Rasen über dem Kies zuwenig Wasser bekommt, aber bei ca. 9,99cm Humus wird das schon hinhauen.
    

Ich will heuer nicht mehr einsähen sondern jetzt grobplanieren und im Frühjahr eine dünne Humusschicht drüber und feinplanieren. Erst dann wird eingesäht. So kann sich das Ganze über den Winter setzen, die Wühlmäuse können ihre Höhlen graben und im Frühling walze ich alles wieder platt!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## expresser (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

die erste Schicht Humus ist verteilt. Da der Humus eher fett, lehmig ist versuche ich ihn durch eine dünne Sandschicht wasserdurchlässiger zu machen. Außerdem erhoffe ich mir, dass er leichter zu walzen ist da der lehmige Humus sonst sehr leicht an der Walze kleben bleibt.
   

Eigentlich wäre ja noch jede Menge Platz und Folie hätte ich auch noch.


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

"Sprachlosbin" .... Wunderschön  ... 

Und ... was überlegst noch ... wegen der Folie die du noch über hast .... 

Baust halt noch einen Pflanzfilter/Teich .... und in den "alten" neuen Teich ein paar Fische ... 

Edit: die hättest sicher über kurz oder lang in den Teich "eingepflanzt"


----------



## expresser (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Helmut!

Mein Folienrest misst 14m x mindestens 3m. So lang müßte dann auch der Pflanzenfilter werden. Der müßte über mehrere Staustufen weil da ja ein Gefälle ist und bevor das Wasser in den Teich fließt müßte es noch unter einer Brücke durch weil wir sonst nicht zum Kompost kämen. Unter den Bäumen lägen dann die Bodenfilter damit die Blätter nicht ins Wasser kommen und das Wasser wäre dann erst bei der Staustufe und im Pflanzenfilter sichtbar. 

Das wär ja wunderschön!!!

Aber Fische kommen mir bestimmt nicht in den Teich! Die k...en mir ja alles voll!
Aber für was dann die ganzen Filter?

Schön sind die Fische ja schon, und so schön beruhigend wenn man ihnen zusieht wenn sie in kleinen Schwärmen durchs Wasser ziehen. Jedesmal wenn sich an der Wasseroberfläche etwas bewegt kann man gleich nach einem Fisch Ausschau halten.

Ich will keine Fische!

Mein Vater will seine Koi hergeben.


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Um deinen Schlußsatz zu kommentieren ....

Du bist am besten Weg ein Koi-Kichi (Koi-Verrückter) zu werden ... 

Den Weg hast du ja schon mit deinen Filtervisionen vorgegeben ...


----------



## expresser (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Jetzt mach ich mal unseren Teich fertig und noch so einiges rund ums Haus und dann kann Mann und Frau über weitere Schritte nachdenken (ich denke schon vorher ein bisschen) aber ein Koiteich ist mir zu steil. Außerdem wünsche ich mir Artenreichtum im und am Teich und das lassen manch Flossentierchen nicht zu weil sie so gefräßig sind.:hai


----------



## expresser (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch.

Gestern durfte ich den Teich von Freunden auslichten und bin mit zwei Kübeln voller Pflanzen nach Hause gefahren. Also rein in den Neoprenanzug und Pflanzen in den Teich. Jede Menge Unterwasserpflanzen und sonst noch so Einiges das wächst und unseren Teich (nicht das Wasser) im Frühjahr hoffentlich so richtig ergrünen lässt.
      

Das Regenwetter wird zum Teilwasserwechsel genützt und über den Bodenablauf Wasser mit Schwebstoffen und Ablagerungen abgelassen und die sind somit raus aus dem System.
  So sieht nach 4 Tagen der Filter aus.  Das Ganze noch einmal von oben. 

Wenn ich über den Winter die Pumpe abschalte sterben die Bakterien in meinem Bodenfilter ab weil sie keinen Sauerstoff mehr bekommen. Im Frühjahr wenn ich die Pumpe wieder einschalte gelangen die abgestorbenen Bakterien als Nährstoffe wieder in den Kreislauf und manch überlebende Bakterien vermehren sich und arbeiten wieder weiter. Kann ich mir das Laienhaft so vorstellen oder verhält sich das ganz anders und ich muss die Pumpe unbedingt durchlaufen lassen? Kann mir das Eine(r) die (der) zufällig vorbeischaut kurz erklären ohne dass ich gleich Berge von Büchern wälzen muss?


----------



## Xeal (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo !
Ohne es jetzt wirklich zu wissen hätte ich gedacht, dass die Bakterien im Winter absterben, egal ob ihnen Sauerstoff zur Verfügung steht oder nicht. Ich dachte, das sei eine Temperaturfrage !
Grüße
Holger


----------



## expresser (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Holger,

vielleicht verirrt sich Einer aus der Fischecke hierher, die müßten es doch eigentlich wissen. Die Fische machen doch bestimmt auch im Winter Dreck oder nicht?

Wenn Bakis sowieso absterben dann darf die Pumpe Winterpause machen und wir eislaufen!


----------



## simon (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

servus werner
willste deiner serose nich lieber nen schönen bottich spendieren?
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Simon,

ich hab gestern einen Wurzelstrang mit 5cm Durchmesser abgeschnitten um mir diese Seerose in den Teich zu holen. Sie liegt in einer ausbetonierten Wanne die mit Kies gefüllt ist. Ich werde die jährlichen ausdünn Aktionen dazu verwenden um Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bringen und da wird die Ein oder Andere Seerose dran glauben müssen. Falls dann Eine(r) Eine haben will dann geht es ihr (ihm) wie mir jetzt und freut sich über das Grün im neuen Teich.
Du hast natürlich Recht doch ein Bottich hat da nicht Platz aber ich werde Sie im Auge behalten!
Danke für deinen Tip!


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Wenn schon, denn schon. 
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm

Da wir allerdings Teichwasser durch den Bodenfilter schicken wollen, wird kein wärmeres Wasser da hinein gelangen. Wenn möglich würde ich alle Leitungen so gut wie möglich dämmen und den Zulauf zum BF drosseln. Dann kühlt nicht alles extrem aus und die Bakkis überleben in größerer Anzahl den Winter.


----------



## expresser (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke Annett,

die Zuleitung zum Bodenfilter und zum Steinhaufen verläuft ja zum Glück unter dem Teich auf ca. -1,88m. Dadurch dürfte sich das Wasser sogar ein wenig erwärmen, wenn ich die "Oase Optimax pro 10 000" elektronisch dimmen könnte.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Dimmer nennen der da funktioniert?

Die Leitung über dem Erdreich werde ich wohl isolieren müssen. Was macht der Wandskimmer? Friert der nicht auch zu mit der Zeit?

Noch eine Frage:
Ich hab ja einen riesengroßen Uferwall aber einen kleinen Ufergraben der mit Kies gefüllt ist. Soll ich den Ufergraben bepflanzen um das Wasser das sich da drinnen ansammelt wegzubekommen oder ist das egal wenn da länger Wasser drinnen steht?

jetzt ist das riesenloch zugeschüttet und immer noch Fragen über Fragen!

Ich hoffe ihr helft mir aus der Patsche!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Dimmer nennen der da funktioniert?
> 
> Die Leitung über dem Erdreich werde ich wohl isolieren müssen. Was macht der Wandskimmer? Friert der nicht auch zu mit der Zeit?
> 
> ...



Als Dimmer sollte sowas: Dimmer  gehen,..
sollte zur Sicherheit aber von Oase Besitzern bestätigt werden,..  (ich habe selbst nur Messner)

Was die Pflanzen angeht,.. wo denn genau ?? mach mal Photos,..
es wird wohl keine Pflanze geben, die soviel Wasser verbraucht,wie in einen Ufergraben hineinfliesst,..
(zumindest bei mir ist das ja auch gewollt,.. mit der extra Ufermatte).

Zu Eis und Seitenskimmer,..  ( solange ein Teil von aussen, wie von innen) mit Wasser umspült ist, wird es auch beim einfrieren von beiden Seiden
gleich "gedrückt";.. das gleicht sich etwa aus....
mein ZST Kasten hat z.B.  den letzten Winter sehrgut überstanden,..

Was dein Grün angeht,.. was für einen pH Wert hast du aktuell ??
Ich denke, die Grünphase wird ohne einen großen Filter (Pflanzenfilter, Filtergraben) (auf dauer ) normal sein,.

Im Forum sind ja einige mit Schwimmteich,.. aber dann eher mit Filtergraben Prinzip...

mfG.


----------



## expresser (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha,

der Miniufergraben liegt hier und was meinst du was ich darin nicht gefunden habe? Wasser! Logisch, die M-Ufergrabensohle ist nicht waagrecht und somit sammelt sich das Wasser an der tiefsten Stelle. Also nichts mit Pflanzen außer an dieser besagten Stelle. Sollte der dann übergehen ist es mir egal ob in den Teich oder nach außen weil sich im Graben kein Humus oder sonst was Nährstoffreiches befindet. Also Wasserpfütze suchen und überlegen welche  Pflanzen das vertragen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/51692&d=1249667808
  

Ich möchte den Skimmer in Betrieb lassen und befürchte dass er mit der Zeit so zueist dass nichts mehr durchgeht.

Die Algen werden verschwinden wenn die höheren Pflanzen den Betrieb aufgenommen haben da bin ich mir ganz sicher und für den menschlichen Dreck sind die Bakterien im BF und im Substrat zuständig. Sonst fällt nichts an (Fischdreck).

Aber das braucht natürlich seine Zeit. Messwerte kann ich noch keine liefern ist aber ohne Fischbesatz nicht ganz so wichtig obwohl es mich natürlich interessieren würde.
Wurde schon einmal gefragt ob ich so einen "Koffer" gerne hätte. Das könnte evtl. ein Geschenk an mich werden. Soll ich Druck machen?


----------



## expresser (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Abend,

hat ja etwas gedauert aber gestern bin ich es angegangen, mit dem Steg.
Ich wußte nicht wie ich beginnen sollte. Der Anfang ist gemacht und es läuft besser als ich dachte. Die Längsschnitte bekomme ich mit der Handkreissäge super hin und alles andere ist zum Glück schon im Kopf.
  

Gut, das mit den Klappen zur Wartung ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie ich das machen soll. So weit bin ich ja noch nicht und außerdem ist das nicht die erste Klappe die ich aufreiße.

Mit dem 2,5mm Draht + Isolierung ergibt sich ein kleiner Abstand zwischen Brett und Auflager welcher bewirkt dass das Wasser schneller verdunstet und das Holz nicht so schnell verrottet.
 

Schön, wenn wieder was weitergeht!


----------



## Dilmun (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi!
Von wegen Klappe!
Schau mal bei "Inkens Teichbau" #98. 
Vielleicht ist da ja eine Anregung dabei.


----------



## T.I. (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Mit dem 2,5mm Draht + Isolierung ergibt sich ein kleiner Abstand zwischen Brett und Auflager welcher bewirkt dass das Wasser schneller verdunstet und das Holz nicht so schnell verrottet.
> Anhang anzeigen 54137


Hallo Werna,
was für Schrauben benutzt du denn zum Verschrauben? Mit durchgehendem Gewinde?

Ich schätze nämlich dass der Draht nach einiger Zeit durch Belastung im Holz versinken wird, vorallem weil der Draht in Längsrichtung zur Maserung des Balkens gelegt ist (Fichte?). Und wenn das ganze nass, und belastet wird, geht das wahrscheinlich noch schneller. Je nachdem was für ein Gewinde die Schrauben haben werden die Schraubenköpfe dann evt. irgendwann oben rausschauen.

Besser wäre meiner Meinung ein breites (z.b. verzinktes) Flacheisen oder Kunststoffummanteltes Lochband.

Ich denke, du wirst das bestmögliche draus machen, so oder so.


----------



## expresser (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hai,

Danke Sonja, ich kann nur keine Scharniere am Steg haben sonst stolpern mir alle drüber aber ich hab schon eine Idee.

@Tim
Das sind die Schrauben die ich benutze.
 

Das kann schon passieren. Schlimmstenfalls muss ich nachschrauben. Ein Flacheisen wäre immer noch besser als nichts dazwischen aber umso kleiner die Fläche die aufliegt desto mehr kann wegtrocknen. Wenn sich was rührt melde ich mich!
2 Drähte!!! 
Aber dann kommt die Luft nicht mehr ordentlich durch. Abschneiden jeden halben Meter und die Sache ist gebongt!

Brainstorming am PC. Danke für deine Ideen!
ps. Lärchenholz; ist aber auch ziemlich weich.

Es ist unglaublich wie die Pflanzen in dieser Zeit noch wachsen und austreiben.
Hier sind ein paar Beweise dafür.
    

Sie machen sogar ihre Arbeit und klären den Teich!
    

Mann und Kind sehen schon wieder auf den Grund.


----------



## expresser (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Schönen Abend zusammen.

Meine riesen Klappe ist gemacht.
Nur das Scharnierproblem ist noch nicht gelöst. Bei meinem geplanten "Motorhaubenscharnier" könnte es etwas eng werden.
   

Eventuell lasse ich mir beim öffnen von einem Stein helfen, wie hier bei unserer Erdkellertreppe.
  

Mitten unter der Arbeit landet eine Libelle im Teich und schlägt wie wild um sich. Ich mußte sie aus dem Wasser fischen, aber so ganz fitt sah mir die nicht mehr aus. Nach dem Trocknen auf dem Stein war sie dann wieder verschwunden.
    

Es herbstld!


----------



## simon (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo werna
hol dir auffm schrottplatz  von den kofferraumdeckeldämpfer
das hilft dir bestimmt
gruss simon


----------



## expresser (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße Euch,

@Simon

das werde ich machen! Ist um Einiges einfacher als die Steinlösung.
Danke!

Das Riesenklappenscharnier ist schon gezeichnet und müßte eigentlich funktionieren. Eilt aber nicht! Vorher wird der Steg fertig gemacht. Fehlt nicht mehr so weit, wie es schon einmal gefehlt hat. (Bin gleich fertig; fast; ungefähr)

Bis dahin zeig ich euch etwas ganz intimes!
Mein Mittagsschlafplätzchen wenn sich eines ausgeht. Die Strickleiter ist für die Kinder.
     

Bei uns landen die __ Libellen "immer" im Wasser und ich hole Sie wieder heraus.
Vielleicht wollen Die das gar nicht.
  
Kann mir jemand sagen warum das Weibchen so Schwingungen erzeugt?


----------



## orgella (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Wow! Das ist ja traumhaft bei Dir! Urlaubsfeeling pur!


----------



## expresser (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke Orgella,

so geht es mir wenn ich eure, nicht enden wollenden Flächen und das Meer sehe.
Da kommt bei mir Urlaubsstimmung auf.

Wahrscheinlich sollten wir einfach ein paar Jahre Platz tauschen.


----------



## expresser (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus,

bin wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen. Der Steg ist so gut wie fertig und begehbar.
Die Blende habe ich so montiert. Ob es richtig ist, weiß ich nicht aber es hat funktioniert und sieht gut aus.
    

Schon wieder ein Opfer meines Teiches.
Diesesmal konnte meine Tochter Anna das Tier retten und ich zückte natürlich die Kamera.
    

Den riesen Deckel kann ich auch nicht mehr öffnen, weil ich daran die Blende angeschraubt habe.
Wer vorher denkt ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## expresser (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

sehr produktiver Tag war heute, aber ich hatte auch zwei Helfer!
  

Beim Steg und beim Gartenhaus sind die Blenden montiert.
  

Es ist mir gelungen!!!
Das "Motorhaubenscharnier" funktioniert!
Von einer Seite wirkt die Spalte etwas größer weil ich hinterschneiden mußte, aber ich hab keine "Stolperscharniere".
    
 

Beim Steinhaufen hat sich ein Frosch oder eine Kröte versteckt! Ich hab sie gerade gehört. Ach ist das schön!


----------



## expresser (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

So, liebe Teichbaufreunde,

jetzt geht es langsam dem Ende zu.

Die größten Arbeiten sind erledigt! Nun kann sich die Natur das "riesen Loch" wieder zurückerobern.

Der letzte Randbereich ist auch verkleidet. Leider bin ich mit der Zementschlemme nicht so weit hoch gekommen dass das ganze Vlies verdeckt ist, aber Vielleicht vermoost das Vlies weil es ja ständig nass ist.
Kann ich das irgendwie beschleunigen (ungeduldig)?
   

Die Nachbarskatze verfolgt mich momentan auf Schritt und Tritt! Nicht dass ich es nicht genießen würde.
Anscheinend muss man Katzen nicht füttern damit sie einen mögen, man muss sie nur mögen.


----------



## Goldi2009 (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,

die Katze wartet auf die Fische!  Wenn die erst mal da sind, wird sie eine noch engere Freundin von Dir werden.

Du bist doch jetzt nicht traurig, dass Dein Teichprojekt fast abgeschlossen ist? Genieß es doch, Dich am Anblick des Teiches zu erfreuen. Musst doch nicht immer arbeiten.

Viel Spaß

Anne


----------



## Testpilot (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Nach dem Projekt ist vor dem Projekt ..... irgendetwas ist immer 
Ist echt sehr schön geworden was Du da gemacht hast, dass will dir wahrscheinlich Nachbars Kater auch die ganze Zeit sagen aber du rennst immer weg 

Freust Dich auch schon auf nächsten Sommer, dass richtig zu genießen, ich mach das


----------



## expresser (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi.

Auf die Fische kann der Kater lange warten. Momentan spielt er noch mit seinem Spiegelbild und mit mir, wenn er mich einholt und das ist nicht schwer für diesen munteren Kameraden.

Ja Anne, das hat schon was, wenn man wieder ein Stück geschafft hat. Ab jetzt sind es nur noch kleine Stücke die noch zu schaffen sind aber die machen ja auch Freude.

Danke Timo! Ja auf den Start nach dem Winter freue ich mich sehr! Ich werde jeden Trieb beobachten und seinen Wuchs verfolgen.
Die Verkleidung unter dem Gartenhaus will ich noch ändern aber dazu muss ich ins Wasser und das spar ich mir für die wärmere Jahreszeit auf.

Ein paar Fotos zum vergleichen werde ich noch machen, aber dafür muss ich mir erst die richtige Position suchen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Bezüglich Moos hilft Dir der Link vielleicht weiter 

Im übrigen .... schöner Teich ...


----------



## expresser (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus,
und danke Helmut!
Ab in den Wald und bei dem Wasserloch, welches mittlerweile trocken liegt __ Moos geholt. Eines vom Grund und eines vom Rand.
  

Der Rest, den ich nicht eingepflanzt habe, wurde zerkleinert und mit Lehm vermengt und auf die betroffenen Stellen geschmiert. Mal sehen was daraus wird.
    

Heute war ich im Canyoninganzug (sehr robust und alt) und mit Akkuschrauber im Wasser um die Holzleisten abzumontieren und durch Aluwinkel zu ersetzen.
Fotos folgen.


----------



## expresser (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus,

hier die Bilder von der Befestigung unter dem Gartenhaus und der Blenden.
Das neue Holz zu Älteren sieht natürlich furchtbar aus, aber das sieht man nicht mehr lange.:smoki
    
Die Katze beim Blätterfangen.

Noch ein paar Herstbilder.
    

Fehlt nur noch die Beleuchtung und da darf ich dann noch einmal in den Teich.


----------



## mitch (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hi werna,

ich kann die schönen bilder schon bald nimmer ansehen - ich fange sonst wieder das graben an  

ne im ernst, dein teich und die schöne gegend ==>  

und wenn das erst mal alles grün ist nächstes jahr - da brauchst ja gar nimmer in urlaub fahren


----------



## expresser (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke Mitch,

zum Kitesurfen ist er leider zu klein, also muss ich auf Urlaub fahren!

Du machst bitte weiterhin so gute Fotos und läßt uns ihren Anblick genießen!
Obwohl, Platz hättest du ja noch, zum graben!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

 "mein" Lieblingsbild "ist das aus den Bergen"  Bild

 ich weiss,.. es ist / wird ein Schwimmteich,.. ich persönlich fände so ca. 50 Pflanzen (ohne Quatsch) mehr am Rand noch toller,.. 

Du hast doch den Platz,.. klar, die große Pflanzen Wachs und Vermehrungsphase ist ja schon vorbei,..
und nächstes Jahr geben die jetzigen Pflanzen sicherlich auch ordentlich Gas.

Ich würde aber mal nen Carton beim Pflanzenhändlern bestellen,..   man soll ja eigentlich die Natur "in Ruhe lassen"  

mfG. Micha


----------



## expresser (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Micha,

die Pflanzen sind schon da nur sieht man sie nicht! 
Es ist bestimmt alle 20cm eine Pflanze versteckt. Beim ersten und einzigen Pflanzeneinkauf der nicht gerade üppig ausfiel war meine Überlegung aus wenig mehr zu machen. Also hab ich sie geteilt und geteilt und geteilt und ... sodass jetzt überall ein Stück Pflanze sitzt. Natürlich mit dem Nachteil, dass man sie nicht sieht! Ich hab sogar in meinem TT(Testteich) die restlichen Wurzeln austreiben lassen und dann eingesetzt.

Erfahrungsgemäß wird relativ schnell wieder ausgedünnt. So halt nicht.
Bin halt ein kleiner "Sparefroh". Kosten der Bepflanzung: € 30.-
Als ich dann aber Pflanzen ohne Ende bekommen hätte war kein Platz mehr.

Wenn das alles aufgeht was ich da gesetzt habe dann ist endlich Schluss mit der Kiesgrube.

Bis dahin, :smoki


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



expresser schrieb:


> Bin halt ein kleiner "Sparefroh". Kosten der Bepflanzung: € 30.-
> Als ich dann aber Pflanzen ohne Ende bekommen hätte war kein Platz mehr.
> 
> Wenn das alles aufgeht was ich da gesetzt habe dann ist endlich Schluss mit der Kiesgrube.
> ...



Hallo, Werna,..

o.k. mal gucken wir hart der Winter dieses Jahr wird,..

2008-2009 war ja ordentlich lange Kälte mit dicken Eisschichten,.. hat bei mir ca. 40% der Neupflanzen hingerafft.

Ich habe bei meinem Mini-Teich 2008 ca. 200 Euro für Pflanzen investiert,.. (davon aber schon 100Eu für den Pflanzen-Filterteich)
und 2009 ca. nochmal 150-200  Eu,.. 
will damit nicht protzen sondern eher mein "grünes Interesse" verdeutlichen 

klar, du willst ja auch noch drin schwimmen können, bei mit soll ca. 40% der Teichfläche grün zugewachsen sein,..
und meine Planung ging 2009 auch auf,.. o.k. 2010/2011 werde ich sicher dann das an Zuviel ausmisten müssen,...

freue mich auf deine ersten "weissen Bilder" 
mfG. Micha


----------



## Jepe (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,

mit grossem Interesse und Bewunderung habe ich deine Chronik verfolgt.
Das Ergebnis ist wirklich ganz besonders schön. Gratuliere !
Ich hoffe du hast lange und viel Freude daran.

Natürlich habe ich auch noch Fragen:

Ich weiss nicht ob ich es überlesen habe:

1. Welches Vlies hast du verwendet (das auf der Folie das du eingemörtelt hast) ?
2. Wie und womit hast du den Mörtel angerührt und aufgetragen (1. und 2. Schicht: welche Zusammensetzung) ?

Danke für deine Antworten!

Liebe Grüße

Jepe


----------



## expresser (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Jepe,

danke, schön dass es dir gefällt.

Das Vlies auf der Folie war das   und ein 300er weil ich zu wenig hatte.
Ich würde ein Siwotex 500 nehmen für oben drauf weil das 300er zu wenig steif ist (wie eine Decke). Drunter hatte ich das 1000er.

Die Mörtelschlemme habe ich genauso wie den Mörtel mit der Mischmaschine gemischt. Da kommt eine ganze Menge zusammen sodass sich das rentiert.

Wasser in MM, eine Schaufel Sand, Glasfasern ca. einen Esslöffel voll (natürlich mit der Hand aber dass du eine Mengenvorstellung hast), eine Schaufel Trasszement. Konsistenz-recht flüssig.

Es geht ja darum dass die Betonschicht eine möglichst gute Verbindung mit dem Vlies eingeht also gut eindrigt. In den Kübel und mit einem Plastikkrug auf dem Vlies vergossen und mit einer "Maurerspachtel" (Nenne ich nur so weil ich nicht weiß wie das Ding heißt. Sieht aus wie eine Kelle nur mit Griff in der Mitte.) verstrichen.

Der Mörtel im Verhältnis 3-4:1. Eine Schaufel Sand ist voller als eine Schaufel Zement aber so genau hab ich das nicht genommen. Also 3 bis 4 Teile Sand.
Wieder Fasern und die Konsistenz breiig würde ich sagen.

Ideal wäre natürlich, wie beim Völlwärmeschutz verputzen, eine Dünne Schicht Mörtel auf die Schlemme ein Glasfasernetz ca. 10cm überlappt drauf und dann erst die oberste Schicht Mörtel, dass das Netz sich schön im Inneren Drittel des Mörtels befindet.

Bei mir trägt die Mörtelschicht ohne zu brechen erst ab einer Stärke von ca. 3cm. Sie muss aber auch nicht überall tragen nur die Fasern tun erst ab einer Mindeststärke von ca. 2cm gut ihren Dienst (den auftretenden Zug übernehmen).

Ich würde mir beim 2. Teich, überall wo ich ordentlich netzen kann, die Fasern sparen. Hab sie aber schon gehabt also rein damit. Schaden tun sie nicht.

Beim Teichboden bin ich auf ca. 10cm gegangen weil ich nicht mag wenn da was nachgibt wenn ich drauf gehe.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen klar ausgedrückt. Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast dann nur her damit.

ps. So hab ich es gemacht bzw. würde ich es machen. Verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich immer willkommen .


----------



## Jepe (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Vielen Dank, Werna,

kenne mich aus.

Varianten (tlw. hier schon erwähnt) wären noch die Schlemme mit der Bürste (Besen mit festen Kunststoffborsten) aufzubringen und das Vlies vorher aufzurauhen (Drahtbürste?), wenn es das aushält. Putzgitter (Glasfaser) statt loser Glasfaser hast du schon erwähnt. Die 2. Schicht evtl. mit der Mischung 1:5 geht wahrscheinlich nur mit Gitter dafür aber mit kleiner Korngröße (0-4), bei der Schlemme könnte die Korngröße sogar noch kleiner sein (1), ist aber schwer zu bekommen, wäre Sand wie er in Steinkleber (Mittelbettmörtel) verwendet wird. 
Interessant wäre, das frische Mortelbett noch mit Quarzsand zu bestreuen (anwerfen), ob das aber klappt und hält würde mich interessieren.
Alternativ einen Bürstenstrich auf den halbsteifen Mörtel mit dem Handfeger.

Irgendwie finde ich diese Methode schon genial, das Ergebnis bei dir gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr gut, sieht für mich sehr natürlich aus, keine Folie zu sehen, optimaler Schutz für die Folie (Betreten, Eisstoß, UV, etc.).
Diese Ufermatten (grün!) gefallen mit gar nicht (sieht aus wie Auslegeware ...) und Steinfolie ist sauteuer und sieht auch künstlich aus.

Danke und nochmals Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Teich!

Jepe


----------



## expresser (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Jepe,

so sieht die Oberfläche nach ca. 2 Monaten aus.
Wenn man den Teich betritt verteilen sich diese Ablagerungen teilweise, setzen sich dann aber wieder.
    

Kiesgröße 4mm


----------



## schrope (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo!

@ Jepe

ich hab meinen Teich vergangenes Jahr auch gemörtelt und mit Quarzsand beworfen.
Das Ergebnis siehst du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/70

MfG,
Peter

PS: Tolle Arbeit Werna!!!!


----------



## Jepe (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Peter,

tolle Dokumentation und tolles Ergebnis !
Gratuliere.

Werde es genau studieren und mir an euch ein Beispiel nehmen.

Danke!

Grüße

Jepe


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo jepe,

das anwerfen mit sand oder feinem kies klappt wunderbar - schaut dann fast aus wie die teure steinfolie


----------



## expresser (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem heutigen Wintereinbruch und den Regenfällen der letzten Tage, hinein in den Wintermantel und die vorhandenen Wassermengen genutzt um einen Teilwasserwechsel durchzuführen.
Da das Wasser schon höher steht als Oberkante Skimmeröffnung konnte ich gleich ca. 3000L auslassen ohne gleich Pflanzen "trocken zu legen".
   

Den Überlauf, der Verbindung zum BA hat, schräg gestellt und ab ging´s.
    

Der Regenwassertank ist voll (6000L) also genug (weiches) Wasser da um nachzufüllen. Es soll ja auch noch einige Tage regnen bzw. schneien sodass ich möglicherweise noch ein paar Nährstoffe loswerden und das kalkhaltige Leitungswasser, mit dem ich gefüllt habe, etwas verdünnen kann.


----------



## expresser (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus,

wir haben einen kleinen Keller mit Erdboden, also ohne Betonpflaster in dem wir einiges lagern. Nun habe ich 50L vom Boden des Teiches in einen Kübel gefüllt, in den Keller gestellt und abgedeckt. Die Luft dort hat eine Temperatur von ca. +10°. Kann es sein dass in diesem Wasser die Bakterien überleben oder wird das Wasser faul (vom vielen rumstehen)?


----------



## expresser (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch,

zwei Styroporstücke sollen verhindern, sollte der Skimmer wider erwarten zufrieren, dass die Außenwand bricht. Ich werde es beobachten.
 

Heute hatten wir Herbsttauwetter.
    
Eine dieser Katzen mußte heute baden gehen um zu erfahren dass nicht jeder Baumstamm gut zum klettern ist.


----------



## expresser (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ein kleines Winterupdate:
Die Eisdicke beträgt momentan 11cm und trägt.
Nun steht dem Eislaufvergnügen meiner Kinder nichts mehr im Wege.
   

Der Skimmer und der Überlauf im Sickerschacht sind eisfrei und die Pumpe steht schön unter Wasser.
  

Der Überlauf vom Bodenfilter ist auch eisfrei, jedoch werde ich beim Zulauf vom Teich noch einen Schieber installieren müssen um die Durchflußmenge des BF besser regulieren zu können. Durch die geringe Durchflußmenge friert der Teich beim Zulauf vom BF zu, und das Wasser fließt auf die Eisfläche. Da sich das Wasser jetzt im gefrorenen Zustand über der eigentlichen Wasseroberfläche befindet, sinkt der Wasserspiegel und das Eis hängt in der Luft. Mit Wasser nachfüllen ist das Problem gelöst.
    

Ich hoffe euch nicht aus dem Winterschlaf geholt zu haben!


----------



## expresser (1. März 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch,

leider mußte ich feststellen dass die Leitung zum Bodenfilter zugefroren ist und somit die Bakterien darin das zeitliche gesegnet haben werden.
 ,  

Wahrscheinlich verringert sich die Durchflussmenge ständig durch das wachsende Eis im Schlauch bis er komplett zu ist. Es war nicht geplant die Pumpe über den Winter durchlaufen zu lassen, also wurde der Schlauch auch nicht isoliert. Wobei die Isolieung das zufrieren meiner Meinung nach nicht verhindert, sondern nur verzögert hätte, weil das Wasser ja einen Ausweg über den normalen Teichzulauf hat.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, den normalen Zulauf zu schließen und die Pumpe zu drosseln, aber das funktioniert bei der Optimax ja nicht.

Also werde ich zu gegebener Zeit das im Erdkeller frostfrei gelagerte Teichwasser begutachten, dem Teich (bzw. dem BF) zuführen und hoffen dass die Bakterien wenigstens darin überlebt haben (die armen Kerle).

Wir können es kaum noch erwarten bis der Teich (nicht das Wasser) ergrünt.


----------



## toschbaer (1. März 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,
Sieht sehr schön aus Deine Anlage!

Teich   Landschaft   Garten    Hütte  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## expresser (6. März 2010)

*wieder Winter?*

Hallo ihr.

Danke Friedhelm.

Ich wünsche mir grün und es wird weiß!
  

Dann wünsche ich mir halt weiß!


----------



## Digicat (6. März 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Mensch Werna

Schlimmm ... die Bilder vom vielen Grün haben schon sehr gut gefallen 

Weiß steht dem Teich garnet 

Übrigens: bin heute auf der A12 Richtung Norden unterwegs gewesen ... der Schneefall war sehr heftig


----------



## expresser (15. März 2010)

*schon Lebensraum?*

Ich grüße euch alle zusammen,

und wieder eine Portion Schnee für unsere Teiche.

Ich konnte heute einen Raben beobachten, der ganz vorsichtig in die eisfreie Flachwasserzone unseres Teiches stapfte und leider einen leblosen Frosch aus dem Wasser fischte.
Aus irgendeinem Grund hat unser einziger Frosch den Winter nicht überlebt.

Entweder ist er einem anderen Tier zum Opfer gefallen oder der frische Teich bot ihm einfach noch nicht den idealen Platz zum überwintern.
Ich nehme an dass ihn die Katzen unter dem Gartenhaus gefunden haben und er sich vielleicht noch mit Mühe und Not ins Wasser retten konnte, wo er dann schwerst verletzt doch nicht überlebte.
Alles Spekulation und der Lauf der Natur. Der Rabe hat Futter und sein Tod war nicht umsonst.
Doch frage ich mich, ob ich etwas falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## expresser (20. März 2010)

*Frühjahrsputz*

Hallöchen,

es ist unglaublich was in 7 Monaten an Dreck zusammenkommt. Die gesamte Fläche ist mit ca. 4,56mm Ablagerungen bedeckt. Eigentlich kein Problem wenn sie nicht auch Algennahrung wären und sie beim Schwimmen nicht den ganzen Teich eintrüben würden. Also möglichst alles heraus was geht.
Durch den angrenzenden Hang ist das Absaugen mittels Schlauch und Sogwirkung möglich.
Mit Staubsaugerrohren und Düse über die Flächen und ein großer Teil davon verschwindet im Acker.
  

Das sind die entstandenen Frostschäden. Keine Ahnung wie ich das Netz wieder verstecken kann. Der Bereich befindet sich zwar fast unter dem Gartenhaus aber schön ist es dort auch nicht.


----------



## expresser (28. März 2010)

*Altes Teichwasser*

Grüße euch.

Bei einer Wasserthemperatur vom ca. 10,11° dürften die Bakterien wieder überleben und deshalb habe ich heute, das im Herbst im Erdkeller eingelagerte Wasser, wieder in den Bodenfilter geschüttet (ca. 44,55 Liter).
Schön in´s Rohr damit das Wasser auch durch den Blähton muss.
Nach ca. 5,55 Monaten im meistens dunklen Keller, war es glasklar und geruchlos und hoffentlich immer noch von den Bakkis bevölkert. Aber wo sollen sie denn schon hin?
  

Diesen Froschlaich hab ich in dieser Pfütze gefunden und gelassen, auch wenn ich ihn am liebsten in unserem Teich hätte!
  

Einen weiteren Frostschaden habe ich an meinem "Tiroler Wall" feststellen müssen. Diese Steine sind nichts für derartiges weil nicht frostbeständig. Egal, jetzt wird es werna, ä wärmer.


----------



## expresser (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Morgen,

so, der Deckel beim Steg ist fertig montiert und einen Dämpfer hab´ ich ihm auch verpasst. Leider ist er etwas zu schwach für das schwere Ding aber zumindest hält er den Deckel offen und hilft ein wenig beim öffnen.
Einem geschenkten Gaul, schaut man nicht ins Maul.
  

Durch die Sonne schwimmen nun den ganzen Tag kleine Algenteile an die Oberfläche die eigentlich der Skimmer schlucken würde.
Ich lege über den Auffangkorb im Skimmer immer ein Vlies um das Wasser grob zu filtern.

Meine Versuche die Teilchen mit dem Kescher abzufischen (das macht Spass) gingen schief, weil sie beim herausnehmen meistens zerfielen.
Wenn ich neben dem Teil einen Abfluss schaffe, zieht der Sog die ganze Alge weg.

Mit einem Stock und einem kleinen Gefäß kann ich nun die Alge samt umgebendem Wasser aus dem Teich heben und damit die umliegenden Pflanzen gießen. Natürlich die, die außerhalb des Teiches liegen.
Jetzt verstehe ich unsere Nachbarin besser die sagt, dass sie gerne ihren Pool abkeschert.
Vielleicht sollte ich sie zum Algen abfischen einladen.
  

Die Pflanzen stehen schon in den Startlöchern und ich kann es kaum noch erwarten bis sie durchstarten!


----------



## Goldi2009 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten Morgen,

das mit dem abkächern würde ich nicht zu oft machen. Sage nur: Tennisarm! Ein Bekannter von mir hatte, vom Pool, schreckliche Schmerzen davon!

Keep cool, lass die Algen schwimmen.

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## expresser (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hy,

danke Anne für die Warnung, aber meine Arme sind trainiert vom vielen Bierkrugstemmen.
Die geographische Nähe zu Bayern verpflichtet.

Das Wasser ist klar, sogar die Kaulquappen in 1,50m Tiefe sind zu sehen. Der Algenbelag an den Rändern löst sich nur gelegentlich, sodass das Algenabfischen selten notwendig ist. Den Rest macht der Skimmer.
Der Wasserstand liegt momentan ca.5,55cm unter normal, was ich auf die Verdunstung zurückführe. Die Kiesoberfläche im Bodenfilter wird ständig nass gehalten und lässt natürlich bei Erwärmung der Steine einiges an Wasser verschwinden. Die betonierten Teichränder ziehen auch ordentlich Wasser und tragen ebensoo zu Verdunstung bei. Die Bewegung der Wasseroberfläche durch den Wasserzulauf und den Wind, ebenso die Sonneneinstrahlung sind meiner Meinung nach der Grund für den derzeitigen Wasserverlust.
Ein Leck und die Kapillarwirkung an den Teichrändern schließe ich aus.
  

Jetzt würde ich gerne Wasser aus der Regenwasserzysterne oder aus dem Sickerschacht nachfüllen und dafür sollte ich die Wasserwerte wissen.
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Wassertest empfehlen der für soetwas geeignet ist. Eventuell mit Link zum Händler?

Die im Herbst eingesetzten Pflanzenwinzlinge stehen schon in den Startlöchern. Sie treiben so gut wie alle aus. Ich brauche nur noch zu warten und das kann ich am schlechtesten!


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna.

Schau Dich bezüglich Test-Sets bei JBL um... wichtig sind m.M.n. Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak - wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob die letzten zwei (drei) Verbindungen dort (Sickerschacht) überhaupt vorkommen können. 
Händlerlinks habe ich leider keine, jedoch könntest Du vielleicht welche im Wasserwerte-Unterforum finden. 

Ich persönlich nehme für einfache Vergleichsmessungen, also bei einer ähnlichen Fragestellung wie bei Dir, sogar nur die Streifentests von JBL. 

Übrigens finde ich Dein Wasser erstaunlich klar.


----------



## expresser (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

danke Annett, ich werde mir so Teststreifen aus dem Zoofachhandel holen. Die müßten eigentlich reichen. So ein Testset kostet ja ein Vermögen und ein Fischbesatz ist ja sowieso nicht geplant.

Das klare Wasser wird das Resultat vieler Kleinigkeiten sein:
Bodenfilter, 
nicht zu sonniger Platz für den Teich, 
evtl das über den Winter eingelagerte Teichwasser (55,5L) im Erdkeller worin auch Bakterien überlebt haben könnten, 
auch wenn man von den Pflanzen noch nicht so viel sieht, die Wurzrln wachsen ja doch schon
  
der grobe Filterkorb im Skimmer ist meistens mit einer alten Gardine überzogen und darauf lege ich noch ein dickeres Vlies.
  
Das wasche ich alle 3,33 Tage aus und schenke die Brühe dem Marillenbaum.

Einer der vielen Teichbesucher


----------



## expresser (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

Wasserwerte:

NO3: 10mg/l
NO2:  0 mg/l
GH:    0
KH:    3
PH:   7,4

Das hat mich veranlasst mit relativ hartem Trinkwasser aufzufüllen.
Anscheinend hat das betonieren keine Kalkspuren im Teichwasser hinterlassen.

Bin gespannt ob sich etwas ändert. Hoffentlich nicht, bei völlig klarem Wasser!:beten
Oder hätte ich es besser lassen sollen?


----------



## expresser (30. Apr. 2010)

*Neuer Teichbewohner*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

voller Freude kann ich über einen neuen Teichbewohner berichten.
Eine junge __ Ringelnatter hat unseren Teich gefunden und sich wahrscheinlich schon einige Kaulquappen geschnappt.
Ab jetzt heißt es totstellen für die Kleinen, sonst sind sie Schlangenfutter.
  
Kröte und Frosch treffen sich am Teichgrund.


----------



## expresser (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern fand die erste größere Badeaktion unserer Kinder statt und in kürzester Zeit war der komplette Teich nur noch eine trübe Brühe. Die am Teichboden bzw. -rand haftenden Algen wurden losgetreten oder durch die Wasserbewegung gelöst, und die im Teich verteilten Feinteile aufgewirbelt.
Wer das Baden in klarem Wasser liebt sollte sich lieber einen Pool zulegen. Bei uns zumindest ist das nicht möglich weil der Teich einfach zu klein ist.
 

Zum Glück legen sich die Feinteile recht schnell wieder und die aufgeschwommenen Algen lassen sich, durch das im Skimmer liegende Vlies, relativ gut herausfiltern.
Heute Morgen sah der Teich schon wieder so aus.
 

Wenn man einmal genauer hinsieht und erkennt wieviel Getier sich in diesem Bodensatz tummelt dann ist man versucht den Teich nicht mehr zum Baden zu nutzen, aber wahrscheinlich ist das für die Tierchen normal öfters im Leben ein Häuschen zu bauen.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna



Wunderschönes klares Wasser


----------



## expresser (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

und ja Helmut, klar ist das Wasser aber jetzt wo die Sonne wieder scheint, kommen die Algen die sich normalerweise am Grund befinden, alle nach der Reihe hoch.
Die Pflanzen wachsen zwar aber nicht so flott wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Ohne Sonne und Wärme geht es halt ein wenig langsamer.
    

Ein Tag Sonne und die Blumen erblühen.
   

Sogar die Seerosen wachsen obwohl ich sie nur in Kies gesetzt habe. Wir werden sehen ob sie auch ohne nährstoffreichem Substrat und Dünger ordentlich blühen.


----------



## expresser (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi,

eine Frage an die Experten.
Muss ich den Bodenfilter wirklich ständig durchströmen lassen um einem Bakterien Massensterben vorzubeugen oder reicht gelegentlicher Sauerstoff- und Nährstoffnachschub aus?
Die Bakterien die sich im Substrat des Teiches befinden sind doch den gleichen Bedingungen ausgesetzt und machen ihre Arbeit.

Der Vorteil wäre, weniger Verdunstung und Stromverbrauch.

Wenn mir hier keiner abrät, werde ich es einfach versuchen aber interessieren würden mich eure Meinungen schon sehr!
Ich bitte um Antworten!

Die erste Seerosenknospe lässt sich blicken.


----------



## karsten. (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo

eine stoßweise Beschickung von Pflanzenfiltern ist durchaus ein gängiges Verfahren 

speziell wenn man sich Hoffnung auf eine vollständige Denitrifizierung macht ......

nur 

kann kein Mensch die Effektivität der jeweiligen Konfiguration vorhersagen

Trial and error  


mein PF lief tags weitgehend durch und nachts 15min/h


und dadurch wird natürlich auch weniger Wasser gereinigt 

mfG


----------



## expresser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

und danke Karsten. Dann lasse ich die Pumpe besser doch noch durchlaufen. Wenn sich dann mehr Pflanzenmasse im Teich befindet, kann ich das immer noch versuchen.

Ich hab´ mir überlegt ob nicht eine Mörtelwanne beim Einlauf in den Teich, nicht auch ein kleines Absetzbecken werden könnte und dann einfach losgelegt. Alle Steine weg, die Kröte und die __ Ringelnatter verscheucht (vorsichtig natürlich, aber mußte sein) und siehe da!:shock

   
Durch die  andauernden Regenfälle, das Auffrieren im Winter und Setzen im Frühjahr, das unterwühlen der Mäuse und das Gewicht der Steine hat sich der gesamte Zulaufbereich gesetzt und somit befand sich der Folienrand unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Schnell habe ich den Bereich mit Steinen hinterfüttert und damit erreicht, dass sich der Folienrand wieder 10cm über der Wasseroberfläche befindet.
Die Wanne befindet sich jetzt unter den Steinen und bei Bedarf schalte ich die Pumpe aus und schöpfe das Wasser und die abgesetzten Feinteile usw. ab.
Das plätschern, das durch das Überlaufen der Wanne entsteht ist noch sehr ungewohnt und laut. Vielleicht fällt mir oder euch noch etwas ein damit es leiser wird. Momentan ist es etwas störend. Hoffentlich nicht für die Nachbarn, sonst muss es schnell gehen, mit der Idee.
 

Das kam mir schon ein wenig spanisch vor, dass so viel Wasser in so kurzer Zeit verdunstet.
Was lerne ich daraus? Solche Stellen immer im Auge behalten. Das hätte in die Hose gehen können, wenn mir da ein Rinnsal den Hang ausschwemmt und der halbe Teich dahin ist.:beten


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Was lernt man daraus ... die Folie vielleicht doch nicht so kurz abschneiden 

Da hast ja zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gemerkt das da was "faul" ist :beten und konntest rechtzeitig eingreifen und beheben


----------



## expresser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Helmut,

... oder das Loch nicht so riesig machen. Die Folie war an ihrem Limit.
Ist aber doch erstaunlich wie langsam das eigentlich ging. Der Teich hat über Nacht ca. 3333L verloren, und wie man sieht, liegt der Wasserspiegel immer noch ca. 3,333cm über dem Folienrand. Das 1000er Vlies kann schon was!
Und die Wühlmäuse mögen es auch nicht. Zum Glück!


----------



## expresser (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße euch,

wenn die Sonne scheint, entstehen bei uns, regelrechte Algenteppiche. Die Algen die sich am Teichgrund bilden schwimmen auf und sammeln sich. Nun nahm ich einen Kübel und verwendete ihn wie den kleinen Becher am Stock (den Kübel ins Wasser eintauchen und das Wasser samt schwimmernder Algen in den Kübel abfließen lassen).

Was soll ich sagen? Ich konnte gar nicht mehr aufhören. Die Algen drängen sich förmlich in den Kübel und am Ende habe ich einen hervorragenden Dünger für alles was wachsen soll.

Das mit dem Becher funktionierte ja auch sehr gut, aber bei der Menge an Abzuschöpfendem wäre ich Jahre am Werkln gewesen. So konnte ich in einer Stunde ca. 22,2 5,5L Kübel voll Algen aus dem Teich holen und hatte Spaß (gut Spaß ist was Anderes, es hat was von Medidation) dabei.


----------



## expresser (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo zusammen,

was macht ihr nur, dass eure Pflanzen ordentlich wachsen. Meine wollen einfach nicht. Die Lösung wird der Ufergraben mit Nährstoffreichem Substrat sein. Einerseits will man nährstoffarmes Wasser um das Algenwachstum in Grenzen zu halten und andererseits will man eine üppige Bepflanzung.
 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ja Werna, so geht es mir immo auch! Und ich überlege auch, wie man diesen Spagat hinbekommt. 
Ich habe meine Pflanzen (sind ja noch nicht viele, ist ja auch grad erst fertig geworden, der Teich) aus den gekauften Töpfen rausgenommen und mitsamt der anhaftenden Erde dann in Spielsand verfrachtet. Umd diese Pflanzen drumrum bilden sich jede Menge Fadenalgen, scheinbar scheint es da genug Nährstoffe zu geben. Auch __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest hat sich um diesen "Pflanzinseln" angesiedelt und profitiert wohl auch noch davon und die Algen schnüren das Hornkraut schon ganz schön ein. Ziehe ich die Algen raus, habe ich das Hornkraut auch mit raus :?. Ich habe jetzt aber noch jede Menge Teichlinsen auf dem Wasser, die ziehen ja auch Nährstoffe mit ihren freihängenden Würzelchen.
Aber das wird sich sicher hier noch einpendeln.


----------



## expresser (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

@ Maja
hoffentlich geht es bei dir mit dem Pflanzenwachstum etwas schneller als bei uns . Ich hab aber auch alles Substrat, was an den Wurzeln war, abgewaschen.

Die Algen haften auch an meinen Unterwasserpflanzen und ersticken sie förmlich. Leider sind die meisten eingegangen.
   
   

Diesen __ Wasserläufer hab ich beim Fressen erwischt.
 

Die Libelle ist schon weg.
  

Ich hab´mir schon gedacht dass die __ Schnecken nicht nur fressen.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Zwecks Bepflanzung kann ich evtl einen Tip geben.

Ich habe an meinem neuesten Teichprojekt direkt den Aushub widerverwendet und in die Pflanzzonen geschaufelt, darauf eine ca. 5-10cm Schicht reiner Sand.
Die Pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt, das Wasser ist glasklar und algenfrei!


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Das hört sich gut an, hätte ich mich ja nie getraut nach den bisher so gegebenen Tipps der User! Ich bin jetzt wirklich total unschlüssig, wie ich mit den noch zu setzenden neuen Pflanzen vorgehen soll. Also der Spielsand scheint jedenfalls nicht der Hit zu sein für die Pflanzen, meine neuen __ Froschlöffel kümmern so dahin, sehen aus, als wenn die Blätter absterben oder ist das für die Jahreszeit normal?


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> meine neuen __ Froschlöffel kümmern so dahin, sehen aus, als wenn die Blätter absterben oder ist das für die Jahreszeit normal?


Könnte wirklich normal sein - meine haben erst gut ausgetrieben, dann geblüht und jetzt sterben auch die Blätter ab - in Teicherde mit Dünger


----------



## Pammler (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Mein __ froschlöffel sieht auch nicht anders aus. Fadenalgen um die Unterwasserplanzen hab ich auch, die fisch ich raus und gebe die Befreiten Pflanzen zurück. Einzig hinter der roten Seerose kommen __ Hornkraut und Co. allein zurecht, da ist nix mit Algen  Der Teich ist auch erst 1/2 Jahr, mal sehn was sich entwickelt.


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Moin.

__ Froschlöffel wird im Spätsommer regelmäßig von einem Pilz befallen. Die Sumpfdotterblumen auch.
Das ist völlig normal. 
Wenn die Pflanzen im zu mageren Substrat mickern, gebt mal ein paar Brocken Lehm an die Wurzel und deckt diese mit Sand ab.


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Danke Annett für den Tipp, muß ich mal sehen, wo ich Lehm herbekomme , hier gibts ja nur märkischen Sand.


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Wir bauen gerade eine Halle.... soll ich Dir welchen schicken?


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*


Ja das ist schon komisch, man braucht immer gerade das, was bei anderen haufenweise (oder sogar zuviel) vorhanden ist .
Ende des Monats sind wir auf Hiddensee, da wirds wohl auch keinen Lehm geben und im Oktober sind wir in Meck-Pom, mal gucken, wie es da so aussieht.


----------



## heiko_243 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Am Substrat liegts bei mir wohl nicht - zudem hat der __ Froschlöffel noch Dünger. Das Absterben kam zeitgleich mit der Blüte. Dann warte ich mal auf's nächste Frühjahr


----------



## expresser (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ich grüße euch,

das erste Jahr ist vorüber und das Wasser ist immer noch glasklar. Die Pflanzen hätten noch viel mehr zulegen können aber die Natur braucht halt ihre Zeit.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir den Teich noch viel grüner wünsche hat sich die ganze Arbeit, das Geld und die lange Zeit die ich mit dem Bau des Teiches verbracht habe, voll gelohnt.
Die Zeit zum ausrasten und Ruhe finden, zählt für mich, am Wasser, einfach doppelt. Der erste und der letzte Blick des Tages, fällt auf den Teich, von den Momenten an denen ich alle möglichen Tiere "im und am Teich" beobachte, ganz zu schweigen.

Heute in der Früh kam bei mir wieder "Almfeeling" auf.
   
Der erste Schnee auf den Bergen und Frost im Garten.

Schön, dass ihr mit mir diesen Teich gebaut habt!


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Ihr habt da echt ne tolle Landschaft..und der Teich macht das Ganze noch perfekt 
Glückwunsch..das ist wirklich gut gelungen. Bin mal gespannt wies heute in nem Jahr aussieht!


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi

@ Werna:Können Weidenwurzeln dem Teich was anhaben (von außen)?
__ Schilf kann es anscheinend (von innen).
Schilf hat besonders harte Triebspitze, die dazu waagerecht wachsen. Wurzeln habe vielleicht in der Dickenzunahme enorme Kraft, die Pflaster, Asphalt etc. anheben kann, aber die Wurzelspitze geht zum einen nach unten (negativer Geotropismus), dann folgt sie der Bodenfeuchtigkeit (unter der Folie gibt es im Normalfall keinen oder sehr geringen Wassernachschub), sodass von Wurzeln keine Gefahr ausgeht. Aber sie können einen Teich in voller Ausdehnung unterwandern, und das tun sie gerne in den Falten. Um das Gras oder Reste davon unter dem Teich würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen. Sie werden vertrocknen und Regenwurmfutter. Den Rest besorgen Bakterien. Dabei kann zwar auch Methan entstehen, aber verglichen mit dem, was später im Teich an Faulgasen entstehen kann, ist das vernachlässigbar.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



Limnos schrieb:


> __ Schilf kann es anscheinend (von innen).
> Schilf hat besonders harte Triebspitze, die dazu waagerecht wachsen....



Wurde oft behauptet...hatte da auch immer Angst beim Teich.
Angeblich ist aber nicht viel dran an der Sache..wir hatten da sogar mal extra einen Thread im Forum, musst mal suchen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Guten morgen Wolfgang

Habe auch eine Weide am Teichrand stehen ....


 

 

 

Wurzeln hatte ich keine beim Teichgraben entdeckt ... also ich denke Wurzeln der Weide sind kein Thema


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

[OT]





Echinopsis schrieb:


> Wurde oft behauptet...hatte da auch immer Angst beim Teich.
> Angeblich ist aber nicht viel dran an der Sache..wir hatten da sogar mal extra einen Thread im Forum, musst mal suchen.



würde ich so nicht sagen.... :?
hatte gerade das Vergnügen.... __ Schilf von innen nach außen - und umgekehrt 











[/OT]

@Werna: tolles Panorama  im nächsten Jahr, legen auch die Pflanzen zu  dann ist die Idylle perfekt


----------



## Christine (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Angeblich ist aber nicht viel dran an der Sache..wir hatten da sogar mal extra einen Thread im Forum, musst mal suchen.



Ja - wir hatten/haben Threads im Forum - da wurden wunderschöne Fotos von durch Schilfrhizome zerlöcherter Teichfolie gezeigt...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5


----------



## expresser (27. Nov. 2010)

*Erinnerungen an den Sommer*

Hallo zusammen,

schön wars, und wird es wieder!
   

Anscheinend können meine Seerosen ihr "Futter" aus dem Wasser ziehen weil im Substrat (Kies) kann ja nicht viel sein. Geblüht haben sie, wahrscheinlich nicht so üppig als wenn sie gedüngt worden wären, aber immerhin.

Bin gespannt wann ich das erste Mal ausdünnen darf.


----------



## expresser (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Teichfreunde,

hier ein paar Kontrastfotos zu den Vorangegangenen!
Der Winter ist auch bei uns in Tirol angekommen und wird wahrscheinlich auch einige Zeit bleiben.
   

Demnächst werde ich die Pumpe deaktivieren weil der Schlauch zum Bodenfilter sowieso wieder zufriert. Ich muß nur aufpassen daß mir das Eis den Behälter des Oberflächenskimmers nicht sprengt.
Reichen da einige Styroporstücke die ich einfach hineinlege oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?


----------



## mitch (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

hallo Werna,

wie wärs mit einer platiktüte die mit holzwolle und papier gefüllt ist - ein paar hände voll sand mit rein das es ned aufschwimmt


----------



## expresser (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo mitch,

gute Idee! Eventuell so groß, daß das meiste Wasser verdrängt wird, damit auch genug Spielraum bleibt.

Nur, die Tüte sollte auch Wasserdicht sein.


----------



## mitch (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*



> Nur, die Tüte sollte auch Wasserdicht sein.


 
ja - nimm am besten einen gefrierbeutel - die sind ja aus kältefestem plastik


----------



## Digicat (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Grandiose Bilder 

Sehr, sehr schöne Impressionen 

Leider habe ich keine Idee für deinen Skimmer & Co.


----------



## expresser (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöchen,

danke Helmut.

Ganz um sonst  ist so ein Wasserloch ja nicht, wie man sieht.


----------



## expresser (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Zusammen,

die Pumpe läuft trotz meines Planes sie abzuschalten, immernoch und der Bodenfilter wurde durchgehend mit frischem Wasser versorgt. Demnach hoffe ich dass doch einige Bakterien die erste Kältephase bis zum jetzigen Tauwetter überlebt haben. Das Wasser ist zumindest immernoch glasklar.

Schön, wie sich das angesetzte __ Moos mit der Zeit in die Umgebung "krallt".


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hi Werna

@Wir haben am alten Teich eine vor ca. 5 Jahren gepflanzte Weide in ca. 1,5m Entfernung vom Teichrand. Der Teich geht dort sehr flach "an Land" und unter der Folie dürfte es seeehr trocken sein, sodass ich bisher keine Probleme feststellen konnte.
Wenn es allerdings ein älterer Baum ist - Wurzeln wachsen zwar nur an der Wurzelspitze in die Länge, legen jedoch mit den Jahren immer mehr an Umfang zu. 

Sobald Du im Teich Folie ausbringst wird der Boden darunter nicht mehr vom Regen erreicht. Die Bauwurzel sterben dann entweder ab, oder die Wurzelneubildung orientiert sich zur Tiefe hin, wo noch mehr an Wasser zu holen ist. Der Folie droht von den Wurzeln keine Gefahr. Problematischer wird die Blätterfracht des Baumes, wenn der Teich nicht mit Netz abgedeckt wird. Andererseits sind Weidenblätter algenwidrig wegen der Salizylsäure.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## expresser (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo,

@ Wolfgang

Danke für deine beruhigenden Worte. Diese Weiden bereiten mir mitlerweile keine schlaflosen Nächte mehr, vielmehr stützen sie den Steinhaufen der jedes Frühjahr ein Stück weiter hinunter wandert. Diesen darf ich dann heuer wieder ab- und neu aufbauen, damit ich die etwas zu kurz geratene Folie wieder zurechtzupfen kann.
Letztes Jahr war das ja ein ungewollter Überlauf, der das absinken noch begünstigt hat.

Wie man sieht hab ich die Weiden zurückgeschnitten und zwar bevor sie die Blätter verloren haben. Der Blatteintrag hielt sich so in Grenzen.

 

Eine Information bin ich noch schuldig und zwar die der Baukosten.

Wir haben trotz der Eigenleistung, für den Teich, den Steg und die Technik gesamt ca. 5000€ ausgegeben.
Das ergiebt pro m² ca. 68,493€ und pro m³ ca. 92,593€

Mit dem habe ich vor dem Bau nicht gerechnet, aber während der Arbeit kam das Eine zum Anderen und dann geht es schnell mit der Überschreitung der geplanten Baukosten (wie man weiß).


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werner,
damit bist Du kostenseitig ja richtig preiswert!   
Es ist leider nicht nur hier im Forum so, dass bei einer Frage a la "könnte es denn stören, dass" die Zahl der negativen Rückmeldungen bzw. pessimistischen Äußerungen erstaunlich hoch ist!
Bei der umgekehrten Frage: wenn ich ein wenig von der Vorgabe aus Grund x1 abweiche, und dafür mir x2 Rücksicht darauf nehme, dann bin ich doch im "grünen Bereich?", gibt es viele Zustimmer!
Unter Berücksichtigung dieses Fakts hast Du einen guten Teich! Darum Glückwunsch mal aus dieser Perspektive!


----------



## expresser (9. März 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Freunde der Teiche,

und wieder taut es und alles ist in Bewegung. So auch mein Steinhaufen beim Wasserzulauf.
Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung ist ja nicht zu vernachlässigen aber das war wieder zuviel. Das gleiche Spiel wie letztes Jahr. Die feuchte Stelle am Teichrand war eigentlich nicht zu übersehen aber ich hab´s geschafft!
Mit einem großen Schritt bin ich immer über diese matschige Stelle wenn ich zum Kompost mußte.
   

Durch das Auffrieren und Senken kam es hier wiedereinmal zu einem ungewollten Überlauf und durch Aufstellen der Folie ist das Problem schon wieder gelöst.

Der Frost hält mich auf Trab, auch am Teichrand wo Das vermörtelte Flies friert gibt es wieder Frostschäden. Naja, ist ja ein Teich und kein Schwimmbad. Den __ Schnecken ist´s ja auch egal.:smoki


----------



## expresser (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallöle,

nach langer Durststrecke wieder Wasser! Der Teich ist fast voll und wie es aussieht werden die Pflanzen heuer endlich durchstarten.
 
Die Tierchen lassen es sich massenweise gut gehen in unserem Teich. Sechs __ Frösche konnte ich aus dem Sickerschacht retten. Keine Ahnung wie die da hinein kommen, aber so abgemagert wie die sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß die sich da drinnen wohlgefühlt haben.
Eine Libelle hat  sich ihrer Hülle entledigt und kurz darauf konnte ich ein "gekoppeltes" Rückenschwimmerpärchen beobachten, wie es eine solche Libelle immer wieder unter Wasser zog. So spielt das Leben, eben.
   

Auch der Badebetrieb läuft schon regelmäßig. Zwar bis jetzt nur von den Vögeln, aber lange wird es nicht mehr dauern, dann plantschen auch wieder die Kinder.


----------



## expresser (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Grüße Euch,

der zweite Teichsommer ist fast vorbei und die Pflanzen konnten schon ein bißchen zulegen aber nicht so wie ich das möchte. Ganz klar, das braucht einfach seine Zeit und klares Wasser hat ja auch was.
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich eine Lehmschicht unter einer Sandschicht und dem Kies anlegen. Es werden auch so, bei Badebetrieb, Feinteile aufgewirbelt, die sich dann aber relativ schnell wieder setzen.
    

Es ist auch schön zu beobachten, wie sich die Tiere in und an unserem Teich wohlfühlen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Schön von Dir wieder etwas zu sehen 

Super ... dein Wasser


----------



## tyler (6. März 2012)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,habe jetzt ca. 3Stunden deinen Teichbau verfolgt alles gelesen und ich muß Dir meine Hochachtung aussprechen.Traumhaft schöntoll Auch der Ausblick zu den Bergen,himmlisch.Würdest Du dir das noch einmal antun? Liebe Grüße aus Duisburg Geli


----------



## expresser (7. März 2012)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Geli,

vielen Dank für dein Lob! Schön, wenn es auch Anderen gefällt, was man so geschaffen hat.
Es war schon sehr viel Arbeit, aber ich hatte keinen Zeitdruck und konnte somit nach Lust und Laune arbeiten. Natürlich läßt einen der Ehrgeiz und die Vorfreude am fertigen Teich eher an die körperlichen Grenzen gehen, aber da uns die Nacht immer wieder zu einer Schaffenspause zwingt, hat der Körper wieder Zeit sich zu regenerieren.

Ich habe das Glück, daß ich die ganzen kleinen Schritte die man so macht, schon genießen kann. Ich setze mich am Abend, nach getaner Arbeit hin und erfreue mich am Anblick des Tageswerkes. So entsteht etwas "Großes" ohne großen Druck.

Im Sommer kam dann noch ein Stall dazu der unseren vier Hühnern und zwei Kaninchen ein Zuhause bietet.

   

Das Leben findet im Alltag schon näher an der Natur statt und es ist schön mitzuerleben, wie aufmerksam und feinfühlig man Ihr gegenüber wird. Wir Eltern und die Kinder erst recht.

Ja, ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen!

Alles Gute,

Werna


----------



## Tami (7. März 2012)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Werna,
auch ich habe heute Stundenlang von der ersten Seite bis zur letzten alles gelesen und bestaunt.
Und auch wenn Du es mehrfach schon gehört hast, möchte auch ich Dir sagen wie schön ich deinen Teich finde.
Hut ab für die ganze arbeit  
Liebe Grüße Tanja


----------



## S.Reiner (7. März 2012)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo RESPEKT echt sehr sehr schön


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2012)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Servus Werna

Sag mal wieviel Schnee habt Ihr da auf den Dächern liegen ... schätze mal das ist sicher ein 3/4 Meter ...

Wahnsinn 

Jetzt bist aber schon Schneefrei


----------



## expresser (8. März 2012)

*AW: Riesen Loch im Garten - zuschütten?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für eure Anerkennung!

Ja Helmut, das werden es in etwa gewesen sein. Momentan haben wir noch ca. 33,33 cm , aber auch bei uns wird es wärmer.

 

Die Pumpe ist den ganzen Winter durchgelaufen und auch der Bodenfilter wurde bis auf eine kurze Unterbrechung  durchströmt. Die Vorzeichen für einen Algenfreien Sommer, wie letztes Jahr, stehen gut. Wie wir ja alle wissen, spielen da noch sehr viel andere Koponenten eine Rolle, also kommt es wie es kommt.
Ich hoffe nur, daß ich die Hühner vom Teich fern halten kann, sonst gibt es Backhuhn. 
Natürlich nicht, die haben alle einen Namen und wie ich das schaffe wird sich weisen.


----------

